# Planning the next GNYADS meeting



## rozdaboff

I know there are already a couple of groups in the area - but none are exactly close. 

So I was trying to gauge interest in a group for Central/Upstate NY, Central/Northern/Western PA plus any others interested.

I know there are several froggers near Buffalo and Rochester, a couple here in Ithaca, some in Albany. Meetings closer to the Buffalo area would also be accessible by individuals in the Pittsburgh area (few hours drive). Central PA people are only a 2-3 hour drive from more centralized areas in NY. 

To upstage the Mid-Atlantic group - we could call ourselves GLAD or something (Great Lakes Area Dendrobatid) Society.

I would be willing to host the first meeting at my house in Ithaca, NY. I don't have a giant collection, but it is big enough that my wife and friends think I am a bit off...

Voice any interest in this thread.


----------



## pa.walt

it has nothing to do with frogs but isn't there a GLAD all ready. people might get the wrong idea.


----------



## rozdaboff

So yes - apparently GLAD does already exist (thanks for the heads up pa walt). You'd think I would have looked first :roll: - not that there's anything wrong with that (at least there are Seinfeld reruns).

The name isn't important - just want to know who is interested.


----------



## gary1218

Hmmmmmmmm................I'm not sure how I missed this the first time around but I'd DEFINITELY be interested. I'd even pick up Stan along the way  

Anybody coming from Buffalo or PA could easily meet up with us somewhere along the I90. That way nobody would have to drive the whole trip alone. I've got a van and would be happy to drive.


----------



## Guest

I'm living in state college, and I'm very interested! Count me in.


----------



## Roadrunner

i`d also be interested in joining. i`m about 5 minutes off the 90. i`d be happy to take some meetings. i also have a good # of customers in the area, some of which would definately be interested in joining. i think it`s a really good idea.


----------



## nyfrogs

count me in and it looks like i already have a ride thanks gary


----------



## rozdaboff

Great. It may not be a huge first meeting - but it should be fun.

I haven't made it out to Aaron's place yet, so having some meetings out there would be great.

We can come up with a rough date, and then try to get a better idea of the number of people. Any suggestions? We can try something in September - but we have to work around MWFF.


----------



## gary1218

The first weekend in September is bad for me. Other than that I should be good to go


----------



## Roadrunner

weekend of the 2nd and 23rd are good for me.


----------



## nyfrogs

the 23 is good for me! but as of now the entire month is ok.


----------



## Guest

Sounds good. However being as I don't have a car...haha. Is anyone close to the State College area? I can help with gas and such.


----------



## rozdaboff

Given the activities occurring in September (MARS Sept. 16 and 17th; MWFF 30) and the weekends people mentioned were out - it may be easier to plan on a meeting in October.

How is the third weekend (Oct. 15/16) for everyone?


----------



## gary1218

Did you mean Oct 14/15? Works for me.


----------



## nyfrogs

its all good for me!  oz maybe i can pick up some std. lamasi from you :wink:


----------



## rozdaboff

Ok - the third weekend looks good. Is there a Sat./Sun. preference? 

The meeting will be at my place in Ithaca, NY. All are welcome. PM me for details/directions/RSVPs.

For those a little farther away and thinking whether the drive will be worth it, October is a fantastic time of year to visit Central NY. The fall colors will be in full tilt, and the apples will be aplenty. So those of you in NYC area, central PA, Pittsburgh - think about making the trip.

Oh - and we need to come up with a name.


----------



## gary1218

I vote for Saturday


----------



## bobtpa

Western PA here - I'd definitely be interested.
Bob


----------



## rozdaboff

OK - 

Saturday October 14th. Noonish. Ithaca, NY 14850

More details when it gets closer.


----------



## *GREASER*

Im down. Im over in Albany. I just got back from one of the New England Frog meetings in NH. Could you put up your info so I could mapquest it to see how far im traveling here. today it was 3hrs!


----------



## rozdaboff

Hey Greaser - 

I am in Ithaca - I am just about 3 hours from Albany. Hope you come despite the drive. If it helps, I am driving down the MARS show in a couple of weeks - that is about 5 hrs.


----------



## *GREASER*

I just did three to the last meeting so i dotn see why I cant do it again. I also did three hrs out to Alexander Stubs place. The worst drive was when I went up to Scotts in Maine with Mike and Richard. That was a long day.


----------



## sports_doc

Greg
You are fired from the NEFG...traitor!

S


----------



## *GREASER*

sports_doc said:


> Greg
> You are fired from the NEFG...traitor!
> 
> S


you got me all wrong man im going to all there meetings so learn bring back all the top secret information back to the NEFG.


----------



## rozdaboff

I would like to start an email list of all interested parties. So, if you have any interest in attending any of the meetings, shoot me a PM.

Also, we need to come up with a name (preferably with a catchy little acronym) for this group.

Some ideas so far:

Great Lakes Area Dendrobatid Society (GLADS)
New York Area Dendrobatid Society (NYADS)
Northeasterners for the Enjoyment and Research of Dendrobatid Species (NERDS or NEERDS)

Aaron had a couple - but I seemed to have deleted the PM - so if you can post them up here Aaron - that would be great.


----------



## Roadrunner

those 2 are good. are you near the finger lakes? flads, southeastern or eastern great lakes area dendro society, seglads or eglads? how many people are we up to? we could do a brainstorm w/ the group. maybe add dendro research society or somethin, play around with the ? anagram? if we add an n(?) and an r(research) to flads flandrs. i`m sure there is more creative than me too, maybe we should brainstorm. greater new york area and great lakes dendro research soc. gnyaagladrs? :lol: 
oct 21st is hamburg. i could leave at noon and be back in ithaca at 3 and get a hotel sat nite or come back out for sunday. dont wanna miss this.


----------



## rozdaboff

The 14th has been tentatively scheduled - does that work Aaron?


----------



## Roadrunner

greater new york area finger lakes division of the society for the research of dendrobatids?gnyafldsrd
we may be able to get the whole alphabet in here if we try. :lol: 
just bein silly.


----------



## rozdaboff

In addition to my frog room being available for "tours" - Matt Mirabello, another Ithaca frogger, has offered "tours" of his set-up. For those of you not familiar with him, Matt has been in the hobby for quite a while. While my collection is primarily the smaller "thumb"-type frogs, Matt specializes in terrestrial frogs - particularly Auratus. He lives just a couple of miles down the road, so it is very convenient.

Should be a great time.


----------



## Roadrunner

matt is near you, awesome. i`ll make it either way. the 14th is open for me. i could even bring my fishing stuff and make a weekend of it.


----------



## nyfrogs

the meeting is quickly approaching! i have d. tincs(cobalts) froglets available along with tads of cobalts and oyopoks if anyone is interested please pm me and i will bring them. oz me living inbetween ithaca and buffalo(rochester) i would love to host a meeting


----------



## rozdaboff

The meeting is coming up quickly. I have been assembling an email list of all of those interested - and will be sending out an email shortly. It will have my address and phone number so everyone can figure out directions.

People with frogs/supplies available can post them here or reply to the email list once I get it out.

Let me know what you guys are looking for in the way of food - burgers, sausage, chicken - etc. I will provide the main food items - but would appreciate if everyone could bring something in the way of sides, drinks, etc.

Looking forward to a good time.


----------



## gary1218

I think we should all just chip in to help cover any expenses for food, drinks, etc. Oz should get a free pass.


----------



## rozdaboff

I sent out an email to those of you I have addresses for - if you didn't receive it, or want to be added to the list - let me know.

Oz


----------



## rozdaboff

So I have gotten several responses that the 14th doesn't work, including from Matt. He has still offered tours of his frog room given by yours truly - but I am sure it would be better coming from him.

Is there an alternate date we should start looking for?


----------



## nyfrogs

i thought we all agreed before you generated the email? if its not on a sunday i wont be able to attend. i requested that saturday off specificly for the meeting


----------



## rozdaboff

It was agreed upon - but it seems, as can often happen, things have come up for several people. Being the first meeting - I want as many people to attend as possible. Also, being able to have Matt show off the way his frog room is set up is an important aspect of the meeting, IMO.

I am also not saying that we have to change the date of the meeting - just seeing if more people would be able to make it on another date.

What about Sunday, October 29th?


----------



## nyfrogs

i can do sundays


----------



## gary1218

Just doubled checked my calendar and that whole weekend of the 28th & 29th is bad for me. Not a big deal though. If it's good for everybody else I'll just make the second meeting.


----------



## Roadrunner

ya, my sister is getting married the 28th and i have friends in town the 25-29th. it`s a possibility but i cant plan it till that week.


----------



## rozdaboff

I guess it is going to be tough to find a day that works for everyone.

So - we can either move it to Sunday 22nd (Hamburg is on the 21st - so it may be a bit much for Aaron) - or we can leave it on the 14th.

Let me know what works best of those two choices.


----------



## nyfrogs

how many people could not make it on the 14th?


----------



## rozdaboff

3 - one of which was Matt - the co-host of the meeting.

The way I figure it - we are looking at about 7-9 people coming. So 3 is a large percentage.


----------



## aattea

*Upcoming meeting*

I'm not able to make the upcoming meeting, but if anyone is interested in panguana lamasi in the area, let me know. I'd love to work something out without shipping. 

I look forward to the next meeting.

Thanks,
AAA


----------



## rozdaboff

The 14th is bad for several, the 22nd for even more, the 29th is out as well.

It looks like Nov. 5th is the next available Sunday.

I apologize for all of the changes - but I am just trying to accomodate everyone. 

If this doesn't come together - then maybe it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## nyfrogs

oz i think we need to pick a date and stick to it. it is very unlikely that we can find a day that everyone can make it. we should alternate sat and sun so every other meeting people can make it.


----------



## rozdaboff

Yeah Stan - that is a good idea.

My only concern was since it was the first (and hence partly an organizational meeting) - I wanted to have the best attendance possible.

Sun - Nov. 5th - Ithaca, NY. Noonish.

Even if it is just me and my frogs - we are having a meeting that day.

Oz


----------



## nyfrogs

i wil be there! :wink:


----------



## Roadrunner

i`ll be there.


----------



## bobtpa

I'll be there


----------



## nyfrogs

well there is 4 including you oz! we are on a roll! anyone else?


----------



## rozdaboff

Matt M will be there, and there will be tours of his frog room.


----------



## *GREASER*

Sun - Nov. 5th - Ithaca, NY. Noonish. 

that sounds good to me! Cause I only have sundays and mondays off.


----------



## rozdaboff

Hope you Western NYers made it through the snow storm without too much of a problem.

Looking forward to the meeting. I will send out another email next week some time - and you can use it to post anything that you might have available FS/FT (frogs, supplies, etc.)

Oz


----------



## *GREASER*

I have some frogs available if anyone going to the meeting is interested in

2.1 panguana lamasi 200$

1 or 2 fantasticus available- one is ready to be sexed but your guess is as good as mine........100$

Man Creek 0.1 -it was sold to me as a F but i dont know. it has never called in over a year that I have had it ........75$ Ill sell the pair for 175$ The male is really nice looking.


----------



## rozdaboff

The meeting looks it will be well attended.

Anyone else who is within driving distance is more than welcome - just drop me a PM or email.


----------



## rozdaboff

Meeting will be this Sunday, starting at Noon in Ithaca, NY (zip 14850).

PM or email me if I haven't sent you my address and are looking to attend.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## nyfrogs

see you guys there!!!


----------



## rozdaboff

Matt will also have some frogs available for sale at the meeting. He doesn't log into DB often - so I am posting them for him.

Juvenile Leucomelas, Powder blue, and Nicaraguan auratus


----------



## *GREASER*

I still have a nice fat Fantasticus that looks like its a F and a 2.1 trio of panguana lamasi and two juvi imitators looks like theyt might be females. Let me know if I should bring them.


----------



## rozdaboff

Thanks to everyone who attended the meeting. I think it went rather nicely. There was good discussion and a learning experience for all.

We are going to try and keep this a regular occurrence. Aaron has kindly volunteered to host the next meeting - so we will keep everyone posted about the timing. It will be tough with winter coming - but we'll figure something out.


----------



## gary1218

We've had our storm for the year. I'm SURE it will be smooth sailing from here :lol:


----------



## nyfrogs

i had alot of fun and the company was great! everyone was really nice. oz thanks alot for hosting and your collection is top notch! cant wait for the next one!


----------



## nyfrogs

I KNOW IT IS EARLY BUT HAS ANYONE COME UP WITH ANOTHER DATE?? ARE WE WAITING UNTILL AFTER THE HOLIDAYS?


----------



## Roadrunner

january i guess. i think it may be too hard to pull together between thanksgiving and christmas. i`m game if we can get a date. 
you can stop over whenever you like stan. :lol: 
i was thinking of inviting everyone earlier and i can go thru the routine. feeding all the springs, making cultures, feeding the frogs, misting, feeding tads, draining tanks and refilling(displying the watering and drainage system). i`d like to give as much info as possible if anyone is interested in showing up early for that. I guess i`ll be doing it anyway. :lol: 
too bad it wasn`t summer you could go out and collect leaves.


----------



## rozdaboff

I agree - sometime in January or February. I think we should try and meet 4-6 times a year if possible. But something between now and Xmas would be really tough.

I am really looking forward to seeing Aaron's set up.


----------



## gary1218

I'm free this weekend


----------



## Roadrunner

this weekend is white plains. have to be there.


----------



## rozdaboff

I might be heading out to White Plains - so I'll make sure to stop by and talk if I do Aaron.


----------



## nyfrogs

frogfarm said:


> january i guess. i think it may be too hard to pull together between thanksgiving and christmas. i`m game if we can get a date.
> you can stop over whenever you like stan. :lol:
> i was thinking of inviting everyone earlier and i can go thru the routine. feeding all the springs, making cultures, feeding the frogs, misting, feeding tads, draining tanks and refilling(displying the watering and drainage system). i`d like to give as much info as possible if anyone is interested in showing up early for that. I guess i`ll be doing it anyway. :lol:
> too bad it wasn`t summer you could go out and collect leaves.


you just want everyone to come up and help you aaron lol :lol: :lol: just kidding! i may make a trip soon!


----------



## *GREASER*

rozdaboff said:


> I might be heading out to White Plains - so I'll make sure to stop by and talk if I do Aaron.



Ill see you and Aaron there


----------



## Roadrunner

So what`s everyone`s perfect day for the meeting and definate no day for the meeting. I want to try and get as many people who are able to attend. we`ll get a poll and go from there.
6th and 7th is white plains.13th and 14th are fine. we can get 2 dates, 1 for a weather pass. shoot, if half can come the 13th 14th and half the following i could do that. bring tools! :lol: :lol: a bull dozer could be used, chainsaws, kids to clean the downed sticks in the woods and help collect oak leaves from the downed tops. i`m sure i could think of a LOT more. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rozdaboff

Either weekend works for me. I think from the last meeting we found that Sundays were the best option.

Looking forward to it.

Oz


----------



## gary1218

Pick a date. I'LL BE THERE........................EARLY  

Oz, will you be bringing me some yellow bellies


----------



## nyfrogs

gary1218 said:


> Pick a date. I'LL BE THERE........................EARLY
> 
> Oz, will you be bringing me some yellow bellies


SLOW DOWN GARY i am first  

aaron pick a day and i will be there


----------



## Roadrunner

it`ll probably be the 13th or 14th then. i`ll wait till i get an "i can`t make sat. or sun" before i set a date. it`ll probably be sunday.


----------



## rozdaboff

Hey Aaron - Does it look like it will be Sunday, the 14th still? I can send out an email to the list for those that don't frequent the board.


----------



## Roadrunner

whatever more people can make. we can try that date first.


----------



## gary1218

The 14th works for me.

I would like to try and get the date set. I have other stuff I need to schedule in January and I would like to schedule the other stuff around this meeting at Aaron's. I DEFINITELY don't want to miss out on that.


----------



## nyfrogs

the 14 will work for me


----------



## reggorf

the 14th would be great for us(me and cobaltsinoh). i have to work on the 13th. can't wait to see aaron's set-up.


----------



## Roadrunner

14th it is.


----------



## cobaltsinoh

I'm planning to attend. I've requested vacation for that week, I have 5 weeks to burn so I figure what the heck.


I can bring 2 female imi's and some cobalt froglets if anyone needs either. I'm looking for intermedius and pums. Would prefer to trade but will sell if there is interest, especially the cobalts because I'm in need of some room. 

Tony


----------



## reggorf

aaron, what time do you want people to show up to see your daily rountine with the frogs?


----------



## Roadrunner

i`ll start at about 11am that day. general meeting can start at 12:30.
are there topics we want to discuss, projects we want to accomplish or anything of that nature or we just shootin the shit about frogs and vivs?


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> i`ll start at about 11am that day. general meeting can start at 12:30.
> are there topics we want to discuss, projects we want to accomplish or anything of that nature or we just shootin the shit about frogs and vivs?


I'm glad you asked  

I'm just starting to get my first eggs/tads. I'd like to discuss the whole process of caring for the eggs & tads. Right from when you first remove the eggs from the viv to hatch them, up to when they morph out.


----------



## rozdaboff

Just wanted to bump this up.

Really looking forward to seeing Aaron's set up.

As for meeting content - I think this time we should maybe discuss what we want to get out of the group. Last time, we didn't get a chance to talk in an organized fashion. Don't get me wrong, I love to shoot the wind as much as (or more than) the next guy - but maybe we can decide on a schedule of topics for future meetings. Since it has been brought up already - we can make this one focus on egg/tadpole/rearing methods.

Also - I have a 37 gallon tank (I think that is the volume...) - same footprint - but I am going to split then up into pairs. And I don't have much use of the tank. It has a glass lid (one of the ones from the pet store with the plastic back). I can strip it down (GS background) and rinse it out and bring it along if anyone is interested in it. $50 for the tank and the lid (obo).

Check out my classified post for frog availability. In addition - I have many extra Dixie 4oz cups (great for tads - ~3" tall, 2.5" round). If interested let me know an approximate quantity, and I can give you a VERY fair (i.e. generous) price.


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> Since it has been brought up already - we can make this one focus on egg/tadpole/rearing methods.


THANKS!!!  

I'm going to have two 15 high tanks for sale, $20 each. They are drilled in the middle at the bottom of the back for a 1/2" overflow. They have a custom made glass top with hinge, and I'll even throw in the fan mounted on the top back edge to keep the front glass clear.

I also have a probable azureus pair, $150. These are young frogs just a year old. I have seen the male call but so far no eggs.


----------



## Roadrunner

kewl, you`ll get everything from tad setups, froglet setups, feeding tads including hand rearing pumilio and different egg feeding technique`s. 
I`ll get together a diredtions email later in the week. I hope a lot of people show. I`m really looking forward to this!


----------



## gary1218

Also Aaron, what do you want us to bring? I'd be happy to bring the pop/soda. What else are you going to need?


----------



## rozdaboff

This is Matt's frog availability - he is leaving for Panama at the end of the month for a few months (lucky bastard) - so he really needs to move these froglets:

F2 Nicaraguan Auratus (2 available) $10 each
Leucomelas $20 each

ALL FROGS SOLD - THANKS


----------



## gary1218

I have four 20 gallon high tanks available. These were previously used for tropical fish. Imagine that, a fish tank being used for fish  In any case, these have never had frogs in them. Asking $20 a piece.

I also have a new 4' Safco wire rack to hold the tanks. It's out of it's original box but has never been used. Asking $90.


----------



## Roadrunner

I think I`ve replied to everyone. I think we`ll have enough soda and snacks for us all. We`ll be screening Dendrobates Pumilio der Bocas-Inseln during the day also. 
My microscope doesn`t arrive till Monday so we won`t be able to scan fecals or look at pond water this time around.
Still I think a good time will be had by all.
Plenty of parking but it will be a bit muddy. In the 30`s w/ rain.


----------



## rozdaboff

I didn't get an email, Aaron. 

It looks like there will be a group of 4 (Matt, Val, John, and myself) (maybe 5 - waiting to hear from Greg) coming up from Ithaca.

I have Imitator, Vittatus, and Red Vent froglets available. If anyone is interested - just shoot me a PM.


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> I think I`ve replied to everyone. I think we`ll have enough soda and snacks for us all. We`ll be screening Dendrobates Pumilio der Bocas-Inseln during the day also.
> My microscope doesn`t arrive till Monday so we won`t be able to scan fecals or look at pond water this time around.
> Still I think a good time will be had by all.
> Plenty of parking but it will be a bit muddy. In the 30`s w/ rain.


Hmmmmmmmmmm, did you send out an email??? I didn't get anything. And I'm coming whether you want me to or not


----------



## Roadrunner

oh, i meant stan and 2 others who emailed directly on bringing anything, sorry. 
I definately couldve missed some though. still 1 more locally to call. i should have 3-5 other locals attending. so that`s 10-12 so far i think.


----------



## rozdaboff

Gotcha - is there anything else specific that you need then? If not, I'll just grab something.


----------



## gary1218

Am I still bringing the drinks?


----------



## Roadrunner

bbq weather looks like it`s out. We`ll have chips dips soda and pizza and wings so we should be set. I`d say get a 6 of what you`d normally drink and leave it in the car in case it turns to an all nighter. :lol: 
seriously though, we`ll have diet and regular soda(probably coke and ginger ale etc.) and water and beer, bring something if you have something you are picky about(pepsi instead of coke, cranberry and ginger ale then bring the cranberry etc.). Don`t go overboard though, no more than a 2 liter and bag o` chips.


----------



## cobaltsinoh

Just a refresher for any who missed my earlier posts.


I have plenty of 2-4 month old cobalt froglets from Patrick Nabors line thatI need to move.

I also have 1 proven and 1 unproven nabors line standard female imis I need to move.

Let me know if you're interessted and we'll talk price/trade. I'd like to clear some of these out soon. Thanks! See you all this weekend!


----------



## reggorf

me and cobaltsinoh are actually leaving saturday morning and going up to niagara falls for the night before the sunday meeting. so, if anyone was interested in our frogs that we have for sale, please let us know tonight so we can make arrangements for them since we can't take them in and back out of canada. if we don't hear from anyone then we will not be bringing any frogs this time. thanks. see you on sunday. can't wait!


----------



## reggorf

Just wanted to say thanks to Aaron and Michelle for hosting the meeting. We had a great weekend. We learned a lot and really enjoyed seeing what a day in the life of Aaron's Frogfarm is really like. Man, it is a lot of work!! It was good to see everyone again and can't wait for the next one!


----------



## rozdaboff

Thanks to Aaron and Michelle for being such gracious hosts for the meeting yesterday. It was a great to see old friends and new faces as well.

Aaron's setup was great - and the frogs were even better.

We'll try and have another meeting in a few months, or work something out around IAD.


----------



## nyfrogs

Thanks to Aaron and Michelle for a wonderful day of frogs,food and company! aaron your frogs were wonderful as usual! i was also pleased to see about 4 new faces! and of course seeing all the old faces. i want to thank oz for the yellow bellies   (no comment gary :twisted: ) cant wait for the next meeting maybe we can discuss our name allitle bit :lol:


----------



## gary1218

nyfrogs said:


> Thanks to Aaron and Michelle for a wonderful day of frogs,food and company! aaron your frogs were wonderful as usual! i was also pleased to see about 4 new faces! and of course seeing all the old faces. i want to thank oz for the yellow bellies   (no comment gary :twisted: ) cant wait for the next meeting maybe we can discuss our name allitle bit :lol:


I don't have any comment on the yellow bellies. BUT, I do have a comment on your "seeing all the old faces". OUCH!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## aguz1126

Thank you Aaron and Michelle for allowing me to spend an afternoon learning about all the different frogs that you have. I'm new to the hobby and keeping these frogs has become a great hobby to me. Aaron, if you can sex green and bronze Auratus please let me know how you do it. Thank you all for your advice.
-Angel


----------



## tebame

Thankyou to rozdaboff for getting me straightened on the board,and thank you Aaron and michelle for a fun and informitive time at the meeting. It was also nice to meet everyone, and put faces with the board names.


----------



## gary1218

At the meeting Oz happened to mention to me that a visit to Black Jungle should be on my frog list of "things to do". Would anybody be up for a "field trip" to Black Jungle for our next meeting? Possibly an overnight trip to spend one day seeing their frogs and another day visiting their plant nusery. I'll volunteer my van. I can get 5 others in it.


----------



## nyfrogs

gary count me in "shotgun!"


----------



## mattyboombatty

Hey Aaron, thanks for having us out, it was super informative. Let me know when one of the leucs are ready for sale.


----------



## *GREASER*

gary1218 said:


> At the meeting Oz happened to mention to me that a visit to Black Jungle should be on my frog list of "things to do". Would anybody be up for a "field trip" to Black Jungle for our next meeting? Possibly an overnight trip to spend one day seeing their frogs and another day visiting their plant nusery. I'll volunteer my van. I can get 5 others in it.


Dude lets do it! Im always down for making a trip out there. I used to get out there it seemed like every few months. If you have never been its a MUST. 

It really sucks I didnt make the meeting at Aarons. There was so much ice on the roads here in the morning I didnt want to chance it. When I drove into my neighborhood I was sliding all over the road just trying to get up a little incline. Everything was just covered in ice so I didnt even want to try getting on the highway a couple hrs later.


----------



## nyfrogs

anyone itching for a meeting soon? i am  i would also love to host but am moving in the middle of march. lets here some ideas! i know oz and gary have been itching for a black jungle trip!


----------



## gary1218

The van is all gassed up and ready to go. Just let me know when and where. I can get six of us in the van and still have room to bring back some "goodies" from Black Jungle


----------



## nyfrogs

gary1218 said:


> The van is all gassed up and ready to go. Just let me know when and where. I can get six of us in the van and still have room to bring back some "goodies" from Black Jungle


as i've said before!!! "i got shotgun"


----------



## *GREASER*

im ready when you are. Just as long as its a sunday.


----------



## pl259

Greg, et al,
If y'all are coming down to BJ on a Sun, it'd be a great idea to include some of your NEFG buddies. I know I'd go and it's more business for Michael and Richard. BJ is pretty busy with shows in April leading up to IAD, but March looks wide open. 

EricG.NH


----------



## nyfrogs

eric great idea! i think oz was going to contact you guys about that anyway. gary and i are going and havent heard much interest except for greg. so if you are interested lets hear it!


----------



## *GREASER*

pl259 said:


> Greg, et al,
> If y'all are coming down to BJ on a Sun, it'd be a great idea to include some of your NEFG buddies. I know I'd go and it's more business for Michael and Richard. BJ is pretty busy with shows in April leading up to IAD, but March looks wide open.
> 
> EricG.NH



Yeah I will definetaly see if some the of The New England guys are into meeting there. And it would be great for the NY group to bring some business to Mike and Richard. Now if there is enough interest there is a chance they could give us a tour of there green houses. These things are amamzing and not only house there plants for sale but also there private collection of some very interesting plants.


----------



## gary1218

*GREASER* said:


> pl259 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, et al,
> If y'all are coming down to BJ on a Sun, it'd be a great idea to include some of your NEFG buddies. I know I'd go and it's more business for Michael and Richard. BJ is pretty busy with shows in April leading up to IAD, but March looks wide open.
> 
> EricG.NH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will definetaly see if some the of The New England guys are into meeting there. And it would be great for the NY group to bring some business to Mike and Richard. Now if there is enough interest there is a chance they could give us a tour of there green houses. These things are amamzing and not only house there plants for sale but also there private collection of some very interesting plants.
Click to expand...

A tour of their greenhouse would be AWESOME.

Greaser, you seem to know the guys running BJs. Any chance you could make an initial contact for us? Let them know we're interested in coming out. I didn't know if they might have something special going on at their place in either March or April that we could coordinate with our visit.

I'm starting to save my money now


----------



## pl259

I think Michael and Richard are away and in Las Vegas right now. They were at AZDR this past Fri. Not sure when they'll be back. Their website shows an open March and busy April with shows every other WE starting in April, then IAD. My guess is that later in March would be a good time if they're able to host another gathering. 

Sundays in March...

3/4 too soon
3/11 may work but short notice for froggers
3/18 maybe
3/25 maybe
4/1 WE before their show in Manchester, NH

EricG.NH


----------



## rozdaboff

Unfortunately, I have been super busy - but my plan was to see if we could work out a joint meeting between the NY group and the NE group. 

Greg - if you don't mind contacting Rich and Michael when they get back and settled from their AZ trip, that would be great. I will make a post on the NEFG group site, as well as in their thread to see if there is any interest. 

If we could make it for the end of March, then my schedule might better allow for me to attend as well. The Long Island show is the weekend of the 17th - so the 25th might be best.


----------



## rozdaboff

Oh - and before we get too carried away with scheduling this, we first need to talk to Rich and Michael - as their retail store is generally closed to the public on Sundays.


----------



## *GREASER*

Dose anyone have a female man creek they want to trade for a male?


----------



## pl259

Hey y'all,

I spoke with Mike and Richard at BJ and Sun. Mar. 25 looks good for them to host a NEFG/GNY get together. Now we need to see how many of us are going to go. 

So who all wants to go from your side?

EricG.NH


----------



## rozdaboff

Since Eric has seemed to name us (and we have been lost without a name) - 

How does GNYADs sound (silent G)?


----------



## gary1218

Any idea what the plan would be for meeting at BJs? What time would we meet there? Are they giving us a tour of their store and then also their greenhouse? How long a day are we planning? 

My problem is that it's too much of a drive to go down and back in one day. I was planning on driving out early the morning we're getting together and then staying over night and driving back the next day. Unfortunately Mondays are nearly impossible for me to get off from work. That would mean driving out on Saturday and then driving back late on Sunday. 

What's everybody else planning on doing? 

Stan, Oz, Aaron - I was planning on us driving out together in my van. Were you guys planning on doing all the driving in one day? Or is staying over one night OK with you guys?


----------



## nyfrogs

gary i am game for anything!


----------



## rozdaboff

Hey Gary - 

I would probably just drive out and back that day (Sunday) if it is ok with you guys. The drive isn't that bad from Ithaca (a tad over 4 hours). I would offer everyone to stay at my place that night - but there is only one couch and a hard floor (no more futon). 

If you do decide to make the drive all in one day - we can meet up somewhere on 90 (or wherever is convenient for the route) - and then I can take over the driving to MA.

Oz


----------



## Roadrunner

Sat aft/eve trip would work fine for me. I could take care of the animals sat morning/noon and take off after that. Whatever works.


----------



## Roadrunner

Matt Mirabello, who attended the meeting here, is going to post a couple letters from the field in the science and conservation section. He will be in Panama for about another 2 weeks.


----------



## *GREASER*

frogfarm said:


> Matt Mirabello, who attended the meeting here, is going to post a couple letters from the field in the science and conservation section. He will be in Panama for about another 2 weeks.


that RULES! Cant wait to read them.


----------



## rozdaboff

Time to resurrect the thread, and time to start thinking about another meeting.


----------



## reggorf

I was thinking the same thing and I just sent Aaron a message the other day to see if he was having another meeting this summer. We would love to have a meeting in Ohio(a little east of Cleveland) and try to get the NY group, the Michigan group, and the Ohio group together in a somewhat central location. We only have 10 tanks right now, but it could be fun to get a lot of people together for a summer barbeque or something. Anyone interested, PM or email me. Thanks.


----------



## gary1218

I'd be up for a drive to Ohio. I'll volunteer my van for the drive out there for guys on this end. My bags are already packed


----------



## nyfrogs

gary1218 said:


> I'd be up for a drive to Ohio. I'll volunteer my van for the drive out there for guys on this end. My bags are already packed


shotgun!


----------



## Roadrunner

Sorry I didn`t get back to you Stacey. Plan a date, I can work around it. Maybe I`ll shoot for July or August.


----------



## rozdaboff

I'd be very interested depending on when it would be - this summer is going to be a rough one.


----------



## reggorf

No problem Aaron! I know the Michigan group is shooting for a Saturday in June. I will wait for that to be decided and do it a few weeks after that. So, I guess I will call July and Aaron you can have August. I know MWFF is Sept. 1st. Are there any other shows that people will be going to that would not be a good day for a meeting? Let me know. I will start planning out all the details. Thanks everyone for the interest. I thought we were the only crazy ones that drive 5 hours each way to go to a meeting. :lol:


----------



## *GREASER*

I was thinking at the end of the summer mabey having big meet at my house. I think im in a much more central location for both the NE and NY people. I would like to make this really big and also have an auction to help raise money to send out to mark pepper to buy more land.


----------



## rozdaboff

Sounds like a great idea Greg. 

If you can aim after the first week of August - then I should be able to give you a hand with stuff.


----------



## rozdaboff

Just wanted to bump this up to the top so we can start thinking about the next meeting (or if we need one).

Shawn (sports_doc) is planning something at his house in the coming months I think (in NH - so it might be a little far depending on how ambitious you are).

Then there is MWFF in September and FrogDay in October.


----------



## gary1218

Aaron & I are planning on making the trip out to Shawn's. I can get 6 people total in my van so I can pick up people along the way.


----------



## *GREASER*

yeah sorry guys I was gonna have a big ole meeting myself but im goin to Panama and Costa Rica now instead for two and a half weeks.......can ya blame me? Im leaving nexts weds and will be back on the 28th. I hope I can make the meeting.


----------



## rozdaboff

Lets bump this to the top.

There have been some side conversations of having our next meeting - but I think we should start looking for a date (and a place).

Aaron mentioned that we could possibly have something at his place once he gets his basement finished. Another Ithaca meeting would also be a possibility. Or if there is anyone else willing to host (for the next or a future meeting) - speak up.

With FrogDay in mid-October, and the impending winter (although it certainly doesn't feel like it now), I was thinking a November meeting would be nice. I will be away at a conference from the 9th-14th - so that and Thanksgiving would be my only conflicts. White Plains is the 25th, so that would be out as well.


----------



## Roadrunner

Congrats on the lomas and possibly melanistic tara. There aren`t enough black and white frogs in the hobby.
Early november would work for me. I`ll be done by then.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Is there a train that goes from Penn Station / NYC area to Ithaca, Rochester, or Syracuse? I could do a 4 hour drive but more than that I wouldn't want to do back and forth in the same day (assuming I am welcome to come to the meeting  ).


----------



## Roadrunner

But of course, all are welcome. Hopefully the weather will be nice and I can have a day bonfire and bbq. The bugs aren`t bad because of a probably near record drought. tonawanda creek is a trickle, the oxbow, swamp and pond have been all dried up for a while. Some froglets made it out though as I saw a lot of grren frog juvis. As the pond was drying up I saw a great blue heron take off out the yard w/ an adult painted turtle in it`s beak. Should be fun and I should be able to have a lot of dry oak leaves as parting gifts.


----------



## rozdaboff

Corpus Callosum said:


> Is there a train that goes from Penn Station / NYC area to Ithaca, Rochester, or Syracuse? I could do a 4 hour drive but more than that I wouldn't want to do back and forth in the same day (assuming I am welcome to come to the meeting  ).


To Ithaca, it is about 4hr drive from NYC (depending on where you are).

Not sure about the trains - I think Amtrak runs into Syracuse and maybe Rochester - but not Ithaca. Usually there at least a couple of people going from the Ithaca area - so you are welcome to drive this far - and then hitch a ride.


----------



## reggorf

so, are there any dates in mind for the meeting at the "frogfarm"? We definitely want to make sure we can get off work for it.


----------



## Roadrunner

I have a wedding to attend in Georgia, the weekend after frogday. After that I`m here. It`s kinda up to you guys. 27th,28th 3rd or 4th or 10th or 11th are all open for me.


----------



## sports_doc

hum Peterborough NH to Ithaca....could you be further away? :wink: 

Hopefully I can make the weekend you all decide on..

S


----------



## Corpus Callosum

sports_doc said:


> hum Peterborough NH to Ithaca....could you be further away? :wink:


I think he's like another two hours west of Ithaca


----------



## reggorf

The Michigan meeting is the 27th of October, which I am going to. I can be a frog/plant/supply taxi for anyone going to Aaron's meeting if they are buying anything from anyone going to the Michigan meeting and save on shipping as long as it is ok with the seller. Obviously, you would need to pre-pay for anything I would be bringing. Let me know.

My vote goes for the first or second weekend in November.


----------



## rozdaboff

sports_doc said:


> hum Peterborough NH to Ithaca....could you be further away? :wink:
> 
> Hopefully I can make the weekend you all decide on..
> 
> S


Yeah - this won't be an Ithaca meeting - so to get to Buffalo - you are looking at a little over 8 hours from you :shock: 

If you are really feeling adventurous - you are welcome to drive here and I can drive to Buffalo - but...

At some point you need to make an Ithaca trip though
:wink:


----------



## rozdaboff

Second weekend in November is out for me - so I vote for the first weekend (Nov. 3/4) the third (November 17/18) or the first in December (1/2).


----------



## reggorf

BUMP


----------



## Roadrunner

I hit a little bit of a setback, as always. The pump went on the well on my b-day sunday nite( i always get a zinger of a b-day present from God, last year it was an october storm to knock out the heat for a week before I installed the woodstove :lol. This set me back on choppping wood and finishing the doors on my shleving units. Opening day is on Frog Day this year and I planned on finishing the doors and getting finished up around here. Hopefully I`ll get back on schedule if I can get the well fixed tomorrow. Last week of october is definately out but the first weekend in nov may work. Who CAN`T make the first week and who Can`t make the 3rd week? What`s better for everyone, Sat or Sunday?
A little preview:


----------



## reggorf

Wow Aaron! The frog room looks great. By the way, Happy Birthday! Both of the weekends would be good for us(preferrably the first weekend). Tony is on vacation then. Either day would work too. Great job.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Frog room looks great! Saturdays usually better for me.


----------



## rozdaboff

I can make both weekends - but I would prefer the first. Saturday would also be better than Sunday for me. In the past, there were a number of people who couldn't make Saturday meetings. I know Greg (greaser) is one, but I think some of the others aren't as active any more. I will also send out an email to the group listserve to see if anyone has a preference.


----------



## rozdaboff

I sent out an email to the GNYADS email list. If you didn't receive it and are supposed to be (or want to be) on the list - post here or send me a PM. Here is the text of the email:



> GNYADS is planning its next meeting. Aaron has remodeled his place - and
> graciously offered to host (just outside of Buffalo, NY). For those of
> you not familiar - Aaron has an incredible collection of frogs and there
> is always something going on and something new to learn.
> 
> The date is tentatively scheduled for either November 3rd or 4th (the
> first weekend) or the 17th or 18th (the third weekend). If there is
> anyone who can't make one of the particular dates that is interested in
> attending - please post to the email list - or on the Dendroboard
> thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17762
> Also - please voice up as to whether Saturdays or Sundays are better.
> 
> If you no longer wish to be on the GNYADS email list - please let me know.
> 
> Oz


----------



## rozdaboff

So far - the first weekend seems best for most - and there has been at least one request for it being on Sunday. If there are no other requests - and this works with you Aaron - I think we should set the date.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I found out I can't make Nov. 4th.. if that is the best day for everyone I will just come by for the next meeting.


----------



## rozdaboff

Any more input on the date? 

Tentatively - it seems like the 4th is the best for everyone except Mike (sorry man). Aaron - if you can confirm this works for you - then we'll set it in stone.

Also - I have two 20L vert tanks with FCA inserts available for anyone who may want them. They both housed frogs. The plants will all be removed. One has a cork background/GS/coco background, and the other has larger ghostwood and cypress pieces embedded in Handi-foam and coco. I used these for darts, but they would make great tree frog tanks due to their height. If I was already feeding crickets to something else, I would put a couple groups of mossies in them. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## sports_doc

16 hours rounds trip....

I need a plane !! 

I seriously doubt my spine [in its current state] will last that long in a car....So go on without me   

S


----------



## Tim

I might be able to make the trip looks to be about 5 hours thru Ca.


----------



## Julio

what is the meeting date??


----------



## rozdaboff

Waiting for Aaron to confirm - but Sunday, November 4th is the penciled date.


----------



## Julio

well, i am not gonna make it that weekend, i have to go down to philly.


----------



## Roadrunner

I have`nt got many replies. So far it looks like most can make the 4th. I think that was 3 replies for the 4th. Maybe we should just confirm the 4th and see who shows?


----------



## rozdaboff

Everyone who can make a meeting on the 4th - please post in the thread. I will send an email out to the listserve.


----------



## bobtpa

I'm planning to be there.
Bob


----------



## Matt Mirabello

I plan on being there


----------



## gary1218

I'll be there.


----------



## Tim

I'll make it on the 4th


----------



## reggorf

Tony and I will be there for sure. Can't wait! Remember, if you need anything from Josh or Rich or anyone else attending the Michigan meeting this Saturday, I can bring it to you on the fourth. Please let me know because I need to make sure I have room in my car. Thanks.


----------



## rozdaboff

Sounds like this will be a well attended meeting - with some old faces and some new ones.

Greg (greaser) is going to try and make it. I might even be able to coerce Mark Edmonds (pigface) to make the drive up from Pittsburgh if the meeting attendance will be good. There may be another Ithaca face or two.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I think I'm gonna have to ditch class and come.

Oz how much are those 20l fca verts going to be? Considering them. Also will anyone have amphibian ringers solution available? I'd like to buy some.

I will try to come friday/saturday and sleep over my friend in rochester..


----------



## bobtpa

If anyone along the 219 corridor in Northern PA/NY needs a ride, let me know, I'd be happy to pick you up. Bob


----------



## rozdaboff

Mike - 

I don't really have an asking price. Any offer will work really - I just want to free up the space, and try to recoup a little of the funds I put into the tanks - but not looking for a lot - that is for sure.

They will need some touching up with silicone/coco to fix areas that pulled off when I took out the plants. One of them also has some minor cracks near the corners of the door. The don't obstruct the view - but you can notice them.

I don't condone skipping class 8) - but if you can you should :lol:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I will see how much money I got left over after gas and seeing my friend in Rochester..

We had to do our ethnography on the botanical gardens and the church on that day, and had an interview with a nun. I will miss out on the interview, but I can make up the rest.. I'll see what the prof says just told him something IMPORTANT :shock: :roll: came up..


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hey, so if anyone needs a frog or something transported from NYC area I can help out with that.

Also what time would we be meeting up on Sunday and what is the address?

Thanks


----------



## catman25

trying to find enough bottle and cans for gas seriously.. what do we do at this meeting ..


----------



## rozdaboff

In the past we have started them about noontime - to allow for people driving in from a distance. This also allows everything to get done at a reasonable time so people can get back at a reasonable hour. But if there is a preference either way - just speak up.

Meetings are just an informal way for everyone to get together and talk frogs. We have played around with the idea of having presentations or focused discussions in the past - but it is generally just a lot of conversations about all aspects of the hobby: husbandry, tank design, conservation, etc. It is also a great way of seeing people's collections and how different people do different things.

Also - if everyone can try and bring something (soda, snacks, chips, etc.) - that would be great.

And Aaron - if you can order pizza and wings from that place you did last time (that was some great stuff) - I would be more than happy to help pay for it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

rozdaboff said:


> Meetings are just an informal way for everyone to get together and talk frogs. We have played around with the idea of having presentations or focused discussions in the past - but it is generally just a lot of conversations about all aspects of the hobby: husbandry, tank design, conservation, etc. It is also a great way of seeing people's collections and how different people do different things.


And what Oz said was just a formal way of saying these are similar to alcoholics anonymous meetings, where we talk about and learn to cope with our addictions.


----------



## rozdaboff

Also - if anyone is interested - I should be able to offer a couple small starter cultures of firebrats. They are a great feeder for larger frogs (my zaparo love them - and I can only imagine what the Phyllobates would do to them). The only thing with culturing is they need to be kept HOT to produce well. I have a 75W heat emitter as close to the glass as I can get it - and they all congregate around it. So temps of 90 or more would be best. I can provide more detailed culturing instructions upon request.


----------



## gary1218

I have two 15 long vert tanks - 12" x 12" x 24" tall - that I can bring to Aaron's if anybody is interested in them. These are verts I designed and built myself.

The front door is the ENTIRE size of the front opening for complete access into the tank. It is made out of polycarbonate that wil not warp.









The tanks are made with a 1" false bottom with a drainage hole on the back wall.









My latest version of this tank has a hole in the top directly above the door to mount a small 1 1/4" fan to keep the front door completely free of any moisture. You can always see what's going on in the tank  


















I have 2 available, $75 each. They have been previously used for frogs but have been bleached and thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## gary1218

I also still have three 65 gallon Perfecto tanks - 36" x 18" x 24" tall.









These are frog free and come with the 36" light that originally came with the tank.

$75 each.


----------



## rozdaboff

What time would work best for everyone (particularly you Aaron - since its your house)? Is 12pm a reasonable time for everyone?

Oz


----------



## *GREASER*

rozdaboff said:


> What time would work best for everyone (particularly you Aaron - since its your house)? Is 12pm a reasonable time for everyone?
> 
> Oz


That sounds about right.


----------



## *GREASER*

Hey does anyone have a Popa of any sex to trade for a female Cayo?


----------



## rozdaboff

I believe Aaron has an extra - he was just waiting on eggs from his pairs. I have what I believe to be an extra probable pair - but am not in need of any Cayos.


----------



## gary1218

noon works for me as well


----------



## Corpus Callosum

noon good here too.

Oz, gonna have to pass on those verts. My friend just gave me an 18"x18"x24" exo terra that had a broken door, so I removed them and am building a new one piece door. Looks like I'll be working on this tank for now.

Just to confirm, Aaron's address is 8630 Maple Road ? (Akron)


----------



## reggorf

Noon works for us too. See everyone on Sunday.


----------



## Roadrunner

8630 Maple rd.
Akron, N.Y. 14001
google should get you here.
I`m in erie county, if you cross the tonawanda creek bridge that says welcome to niagara county you missed the driveway by 700ft. Just a break in the guardrail w/ 2 solar lights on sheppards hooks. I`ll get some balloons to hang across the st. on my mailbox.
noon`s fine for me.


----------



## gary1218

Aaron,

What can we bring as far as food & drinks go to help you out?


----------



## catman25

hey, I was one of the people at frogday taking pics... Met a few of you ..Sadly money has dried up and forced to work weekends... Let me know next time .. Wanted to pick up some silverback springtails from aarong though .... :evil:


----------



## Roadrunner

We`ll have 2 litres of soda, beer, pizza and wings. Maybe a side plate or chips, brownies cookies or the like. We`ll have a bunch though.
I could make up some wild turkey and venison burgers if anyone is into wild game.


----------



## cobaltsinoh

Won't hurt my feelings to see some venison. I could even bring some if your supply is running thin. Let me know!


----------



## reggorf

Everyone, don't forget to set your clocks back tomorrow night. 

We have some leuc and cobalt froglets for sale. We have one 6 week old imitator froglet. We have a 15 month old unsexed pair of super blue auratus. They are going to be sold with their 20 gallon long tank that is totally planted and grown in. They are a little bit shy for us. Possibly with a little bit different plant set up in their tank they would come out more. We have to rearrange our frog room for winter and we think we have to eliminate at least one tank.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=

We also may have an extra female intermedius, if anyone is interested.

Please pm me if you are interested. See you Sunday.


----------



## rozdaboff

Looking forward to tomorrow.

I have a 15g High tank available for free to anyone who can use it. Right now - it is just taking up room in the basement. It is used - and could use a little cleaning - but other than in good condition.

Also - I can set up starter cultures of firebrats for anyone interested. They are a great feeder for larger frogs - but need to be kept HOT for reproduction.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Unless someone else would like it and has a use for it, I will take that spare 15g to use as another quarantine tank.

I'm in Rochester now visiting a friend, and the fall colors of the trees are beautiful.. (the roadkill I saw on the way, not so beautiful)


----------



## rozdaboff

Sorry Mike - the tank has been claimed. Try a "garbage plate" while you are in Rochester. Apparently its a local thing - I had one, and while I am not in a rush to go eat another one - at least I can say I tried it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

No problem, I'm sure the claimer will put it to better use than me.

Yeah, I was just notified about the Garbage Plate last night. I'm doing some school work and surfing the forums while I wait for my friend to get back from work, but hopefully we will grab some tonight.

His band is called Walri (the plural of walrus) and I heard them at a show last night (which the cops abruptly ended early). They are good and recommend others to check them out if they're ever in the area when a show is going down.


----------



## rozdaboff

Almost forgot - I have Calcium Gluconate if any one needs any - $6 a bottle, 2 for $10. Just let me know and I will bring it with tomorrow.


----------



## Julio

i am sure you guys will have a great time, i really wish i could be there!! enjoy.


----------



## reggorf

Hey! Just wanted to thank Aaron and Michelle for hosting. We had a great time. The frog room looks great. I had lots of fun playing with the baby chams. We got home at about 2am and I am off to work now at 6:45am. I did get to sleep some in the car on the way home though. Can't wait for the next meeting. Always fun to hang out with people we don't get to see very often. Thanks again.


----------



## rozdaboff

Thanks to Aaron and Michelle for hosting another great meeting. It was a lot of fun to see everyone (new and old). The place looks great Aaron - as do the frogs.

We'll try to plan another one in a few months - but with winter impending - it will probably be closer to the spring.

Oz


----------



## Tim

I'd like so say thanks to Aaron and Michelle as well,I had a good time too. your house and frog room both looked great.Looking at the pictures its amazing to see how far you've come,vary well done.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks Aaron & Michelle! I'm gonna have to drive back in the spring.



























































































And this is what you get to see when you're there too early (forgot to set the clock back in my car):


----------



## Julio

great pics Mike, what is he deal with the dear?


----------



## Roadrunner

Thanks to everyone for showing up. There were some long drives in there.
I guess I underestimated the work involved in finishing the trim and cabinetwork. I would`ve got it done if the guy in the pic hadn`t got a deer the day he was supposed to be helping me out :roll: . Hopefully by spring. next project is custom acrylic tanks to replace the sterilite breeders tanks and then we`1ll see from there. It`s really nice having you guys come out and see it thru completion. I really appreciate it. The next meeting should be top notch, bbq and bonfire and I`ll probably open house to the local community to come by and see what I`m doing here.
Sorry we didn`t get to collecting oak leaves and I should`ve started cultures of those bugs months ago for party favors. 
I colllected bugs yesterday and was able to find 5 types of isos(armidilara(sp?), rough, the small purple, striped and the pygmy reds) and 4 types of springs and set up cultures. I found 3 of the giant entomobrya, some tropical size bronze, some blacks, some tan colored which looked like the blacks and the black springs that were in my crested gecko tank. I banged on the log in there and they rained down by the thousands. We`ll see how they do in a more moist environment.


----------



## tebame

Aaron, Michelle,
Thanks for a great time on sunday. Coming to your place for me, is like taking the kids to Toys-R-Us. I get big eyed and I want one of everything I see. I also appreciate your hospitality. It's great to see someone who opens his home, and is willing to freely share what he knows. It was also good to see everybody that was there. I always like to put faces with names. I think we have a pretty good group.



Tim


----------



## reggorf

So, when and where is the next meeting going to be?


----------



## rozdaboff

I would be happy to host the next meeting if people would be interested - but if there is someone else who would like to host, that would be great as well. The frog room has changed quite a bit since last year's meeting.

I would also like to see if we can drag some of our friends to the East and North down as well.

I was thinking sometime mid-March possibly - although we would still have to watch out for the weather.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

mid-March would be cool as finals will hit in May and then by June NAAC has already arrived. It would be great if we could get Shawn and the others from NEFG to come. As usual I would be able to carpool with whomever would like to come from the NYC area.


----------



## reggorf

well, if the Michigan meetings continue like they are supposed to then the next meeting should be on March 15 or the 22. They supposed to be the third Saturday of every other month. Just a heads up so the meetings don't get planned on the same date. Not sure where the next one is going to be. If it is in northern or western Michigan(which they have been talking about doing), we would not drive that far. Can't wait to see the new frog room set up, Oz.


----------



## rozdaboff

Unfortunately, those were the two weekends that I had in mind.

March 15/16 would be the third weekend of the month.

March 22/23 is Easter weekend. I am not religious - so a Saturday meeting that weekend would be no issue for me - but it may have conflicts for others.

Another possibility would be the second weekend, March 8/9.

I checked the show list - and there is a Long Island Herp Show on 3/2, and Hamburg on 3/29 - but nothing on the three aforementioned weekends.

Outside of those three weekends - things will be a little too hairy with school for me to host something.

If anyone has any preferences or conflicts - let's hear 'em.


----------



## reggorf

Oz, 

March 15 is my niece's 3rd birthday. So, we probably would not be able to make it that day. I will probably have to work on Easter, the day before would be fine. Even if it overlaps with the Michigan meeting, we would probably come to NY since there hasn't been one in a while and I think the next Michigan one will be too far for us.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Maybe we could shoot for March 22nd then?


----------



## rozdaboff

Any more opinions on the date?


----------



## reggorf

I think the Michigan one is going to be on the 15th. For us, I think that the 16th or the 22nd would be fine.


----------



## *GREASER*

rozdaboff said:


> Unfortunately, those were the two weekends that I had in mind.
> 
> March 15/16 would be the third weekend of the month.
> 
> March 22/23 is Easter weekend. I am not religious - so a Saturday meeting that weekend would be no issue for me - but it may have conflicts for others.
> 
> Another possibility would be the second weekend, March 8/9.
> 
> I checked the show list - and there is a Long Island Herp Show on 3/2, and Hamburg on 3/29 - but nothing on the three aforementioned weekends.
> 
> Outside of those three weekends - things will be a little too hairy with school for me to host something.
> 
> If anyone has any preferences or conflicts - let's hear 'em.


It all sounds good to me man because I will be able to take the company vechile out there and get paid by my awsome job. I just have to bring one of the adult guys I work with that has MR aka mild retardation. We are encouraged to spend as much time with the guys as we would like and introduce them to new things. I can take them on trips pretty much when ever I want.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If you set a date, they will come.


----------



## sports_doc

You GONADS have a meeting date yet?

How am I to plan if you are taking this long to decide?? :? 

With the NEFG its a Badda'Bing. done! :wink: 

Hoping to make it for sure!! of course.

Shawn


----------



## rozdaboff

The GNYADS were waiting for you "slow to reply" NEFG group members so that a date could be chosen that best accommodates the maximal number of people.

Either the 15th/16th or the 22nd of March seem like the best options.


----------



## sports_doc

rozdaboff said:


> The GNYADS were waiting for you "slow to reply" NEFG group members so that a date could be chosen that best accommodates the maximal number of people.
> 
> Either the 15th/16th or the 22nd of March seem like the best options.


Palm Sunday or Easter!! What?!

I'll have to say that I'm likely to have family obligations easter weekend more so than the weekend before.

S


----------



## rozdaboff

Yeah - I know. That was mentioned early on in the date selection as a potential complication. Unfortunately, the window of time I have for hosting a meeting is quite narrow.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Could you make March 15th or 16th Shawn ?


----------



## rozdaboff

I believe Stacey and Tony had a conflict on the 15th - so the 16th might be better.


----------



## reggorf

The 16th would be fine for us. I will get a more concrete answer about the 15th tonight but that is supposed to be my nieces birthday party.


----------



## reggorf

GO FIGURE! I asked about my nieces birthday party, and now she is going to do it on the 16th, Sunday. So, I guess the 15th would be best for the meeting. Sorry for the confusion. I should have known better that my sister-in-law was going to change her mind. :roll:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I actually contacted her and asked her to move the date, since Saturdays are better for me


----------



## reggorf

Corpus Callosum said:


> I actually contacted her and asked her to move the date, since Saturdays are better for me


Saturday is better for me too. I can sleep in on Sunday. Thanks, Mike. :lol:


----------



## rozdaboff

Saturdays are better. Of the two dates - I think that the 15th is the best option. Any other opinions?


----------



## Anoleo2

I'm not sure I can make all the way out there, but if so, then Saturday would be best for me too.


----------



## rozdaboff

Alright - let's call it a go on Sat., March 15th. This will avoid the Easter weekend.

We can start it at 11AM or so - but can adjust this earlier or later depending on what works better.


----------



## sports_doc

as it stands now some of the NEFG folks may be car pooling our way over there...

I've marked my calender....in pencil :wink: 

S


----------



## rozdaboff

That's great Shawn - I hope that you (and the others) can make it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

So if anyone wants to carpool from NY/NJ area let me know.


----------



## reggorf

So, what is everyone going to have to sell/trade at the meeting? Here is what we have:

2 Alanis 5 and 7 months old
Lots of Leucs and Cobalts ranging from 2 months old to 7 months old.
Black film cups, with or without suction cups.
dry long fiber sphagnum moss(LOTS)
Plant cuttings (will post a list later tonight)



Also, Oz, what kinds of food/drinks should we bring?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

For trade:

white springtails that I got from Aaron, very productive for me[/*:m:32ijmj6y]
For sale:

3 solarte froglets, discounted for stewards[/*:m:32ijmj6y]


----------



## reggorf

Ok. List of plants that I can take cuttings from:
Not sure what these first two are but I have a cutting of each.

















Silver philodendron








Varigated pothos








Peperomia Scandens








Hoya Rubra(green and white leaves)








Purple Passion
Maranta Leuconeura









I have regular pothos and wandering jew also. PM me if you are intereseted.


----------



## rozdaboff

I haven't really thought about food yet - anyone have any suggestions as a main item? It may be a little too cold to do any extensive grilling...

I will post a list of availability a little closer to the meeting.


----------



## Anoleo2

So... :mrgreen:


----------



## rozdaboff

So to you too  

Did I miss something?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

rozdaboff said:


> Did I miss something?


Not that I'm aware of.. but I'm sure something simple like pizza will take care of everyone and I could bring a bag of chips.


----------



## Marty71

rozdaboff said:


> So to you too
> 
> Did I miss something?



Think Chris may be looking for an availability list in response to you saying you would post a list as the meeting gets closer (grante dthat was 4 days ago)..... Just a guess....


----------



## rozdaboff

Ah - that would make sense Marty. I have to sit down and see what I have, what is what age, etc.

I'll post, I promise...


----------



## Marty71

rozdaboff said:


> Ah - that would make sense Marty. I have to sit down and see what I have, what is what age, etc.
> 
> I'll post, I promise...


It's just a guess. But he would'nt be the only one. My Vents and Imi's are doing great....


----------



## Anoleo2

Whoops... I guess I read the date of the meeting wrong...Heh heh...But you know how March and February look so similar...  :lol:


----------



## flyangler18

Michael has talked me into making the drive up to Ithaca, so put me down.... in pencil 

Any MADS folks interested in carpooling?


----------



## citypill

when is the date?


----------



## flyangler18

> when is the date?


March 15th.


----------



## citypill

I think I will attend I just need to check my schedule!


----------



## rozdaboff

OK - just so I have an approximate head count - if you are planning on attending (or even just thinking about it) - shoot me a PM. I will put together a list - and then post it here.

Oz


----------



## rozdaboff

Looks like attendance will be good. Remember to shoot me a PM - or even just post in the thread if you are planning on coming or at least considering it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Another one of my solarte froglets just started calling, so to be more specific on my last post, I have two males and one unsexed available.


----------



## flyangler18

Did you get my PM, Oz? I'm planning on making the trip up to Ithaca.


----------



## rozdaboff

Yup - I got your PM Jason. I will post a list of planned attendance once I hear back from more people.


----------



## sports_doc

Some of us NEFG froggers will be in attendance.  

I should have [preorders only] some 
Y terribilis 100$
Variabilis F1's 75$ 
Intermedius 100$ for selected stripped variants, 85$ for standards
Black bassleri F1's 65$
Borja Ridge vents F1's 65$
probably some odds and ends that I can post later.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!

Shawn


----------



## flyangler18

I'll have a sub-adult pair of azureus available for sale, $80 for the pair. I'd really like to get a couple of Shawn's orange terribilis


----------



## flyangler18

> Shawn's orange terribilis


Correction- yellow. Thanks for pointing out my typo, Marty.


----------



## rozdaboff

Here is the list of people I have heard back from about attending the meeting. Let me know if you are planning on coming and not on the list - and I will add you.

March 15th meeting - Planned attendance

Tony (cobaltsinoh) and Stacey (reggorf) 
Mike (corpus_callosum)
Julio (Julio)
Jason K (flyangler18)
Gary (gary1218)
John Olthoff
Matt Mirabello (Matt Mirabello)
Walt (pa.walt) – maybe
Bob T (bobtpa) - maybe
Shawn (sports_doc)
Scott (Scott)
Chris C (ccc)
Marty (Marty71) - maybe
Aaron H (frogfarm)
Dylan L (basshummper)
Jerry H (meatslim)
Thiefness


----------



## Roadrunner

I`ll be there. I`ll have the following available. 20% discount for the meeting.


Species - O. pumilio Solarte 
Line - F1 
Code - 
Age - 3 months 
Quantity - 5 available 
Price - 2/$500/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 
Pictures - 


Species - O. pumilio Cauchero 
Line - F1 
Code - 
Age - 3 months 
Quantity - 4 available 
Price - 2/$500/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 
Pictures - 



Species - O. pumilio Cayo de Agua 
Line - F1 
Code - 
Age - 3 months 
Quantity - 6 available 
Price - 3/$500/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 
Pictures - 



Species - O. pumilio Escudo de Varaguas 
Line - F1 
Code - 
Age - 4 months 
Quantity - 1 available 
Price - 1/$350/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 
Pictures - 


Species - O. pumilio Popa N 
Line - F1 
Code - 
Age - 3 months 
Quantity - 2 available 
Price - 2/$350/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 



Species - Orange P. terribilis 
Line - SNDF/Joe Nickerson 
Code - 
Age - 2-3 months 
Quantity - 5 available 
Price - $100ea. or 5/$500/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 
Pictures - 



Species - D. tinctorius Regina 
Line - Originated from Patrick Nabors 
Code - 
Age - 3-5 months 
Quantity - 5 available 
Price - 5/$500/shipped 
Shipping Rates & information - see above 
Pictures - 




Also: 
FR Male solarte - $250


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I hope someone drags Greg over if he doesn't do it himself!


----------



## rozdaboff

He mentioned something earlier about driving out - but haven't heard from him recently.


----------



## rozdaboff

Also - if anyone has a 24"x18"x18" ExoTerra available for sale - please let me know.


----------



## Bill Finley

Well Oz,

Wish I could make it, but ufortunately I already have plans for that weekend. But, if anyone has a Male Reticulatus, a Pair or even some froglets, available. I'd gladly purchase via Paypal, and Shawn or Scott said, they would bring them back for me. 

Thanks,
Bill Finley
NEFG


----------



## rozdaboff

Sorry Bill - no Retics. I may have some froglets by NAAC of the Understory imports.

This is what I will have available:

D. azureus 3-4 months OOTW 
D. variabilis INIBICO 3 months OOTW
D. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos Red-Orange" 2 months OOTW (very limited)
D. imitator Cainarachi valley - 2 unrelated lines; 1 line subadults, other line froglets-juvis

As for pumilio - I may have the following available. Contact me if you are interested:

Escudos - 2 (3-4 months) - maybe 1-2 more that are in the tank with the parents I haven't been able to grab yet.
Loma - 1 (6 months)
Popa North - maybe 2 (3 months) in the parents tank - need to grab them.


----------



## rozdaboff

Since this looks to be a well attended meeting - does anyone have any ideas on what we could to have a small fundraiser to support the DB Conservation Collection?

We could do an auction - but with a small group of people, I don't think it would work as well - particularly if there are frogs. I always hate to see frogs sold at rock bottom prices to someone who may not even really want them (or be prepared for them).

If people have extra supplies or cuttings - we could set up table of either a silent auction/raffle - or just put prices on things.

If there are any other ideas - shoot.


----------



## citypill

when is the date of the meeting again?


----------



## rozdaboff

citypill said:


> when is the date?


Just go back a couple pages - you asked the same thing last week :wink: 

March 15th, 11AM


----------



## citypill

thank you. at times I can be absent minded :roll:


----------



## Matt Mirabello

On of my friends pointed this out to me when I mentioned the GNYADS meeting

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naiad

"In Greek mythology, the Naiads (from the Greek ?????, "to flow," and ????, "running water") were a type of nymph who presided over fountains, wells, springs, streams, and brooks, as river gods embodied rivers, and some very ancient spirits inhabited the still waters of marshes, ponds and lagoon-lakes, such as pre-Mycenaean Lerna in the Argolid. Naiads were associated with fresh water, as the Oceanids were with saltwater and the Nereids specifically with the Mediterranean; but because the Greeks thought of the world's waters as all one system, which percolated in from the sea in deep cavernous spaces within the bosom of the earth, to rise freshened in seeps and springs, there was some overlap. Arethusa, the nymph of a spring, could make her way through subterranean flows from the Peloponnesus, to surface on the island of Sicily. In his Dionisiaca, (XVI.356; XXIV.123) Nonnus gave the naiads the nonce-name Hydriades ("water ladies")."


----------



## sports_doc

Ok
So I am truly the worlds worst springtail keeper. Boom and bust Harrington.

I am hoping to get someone with really productive cx's who is coming to the meeting to start a few for me. :wink: 

:mrgreen: WTF is this avatar for anyway???

and for the raffle I certainly can start pulling cuttings. I may have some other supplies I dont use [clear plastic living hinges and the like].

Shawn


----------



## Roadrunner

I can put together some silver springs for you, they seem to be the best all arounds culturing pretty well at hi or lo temps and in or out of the tank. They eat everything from mushrooms to fish flake and yeast well and they seem to be very resistant to mites. While my white temperate, blues and almost tropical whites were lost to mites the silvers never got any and they were all in the same incubator w/ no mite paper inbetween cultures. I feed mostly tropical but love these guys for their resiliance.
I was trying to keep them my little secret but seeing as you have a pair of colons I`m pullin for ya to get them goin.


----------



## sports_doc

frogfarm said:


> I can put together some silver springs for you, they seem to be the best all arounds culturing pretty well at hi or lo temps and in or out of the tank. They eat everything from mushrooms to fish flake and yeast well and they seem to be very resistant to mites. While my white temperate, blues and almost tropical whites were lost to mites the silvers never got any and they were all in the same incubator w/ no mite paper inbetween cultures. I feed mostly tropical but love these guys for their resiliance.
> I was trying to keep them my little secret but seeing as you have a pair of colons I`m pullin for ya to get them goin.


 :wink: 

your secret is safe with me...I wont tell anyone :wink: 

thanks

I think my issue is that my tropicals didnt like the 60-65F nights my room gets in winter. Mite took over.

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc

I have quite a few froglets Borja Ridge vents at the moment, too many to make it too NAAC so for the meeting anyone wanting 5 for 200$.

I also have adults that are sexable, and will be pairing them at 200$/pair.

Black bassleri also came out of the water in larger #'s this winter, so I can offer them at the meeting for 50$ each.

I may have 1-2 of the Tor line Tarapoto imis, and 1 Cainarachi Valley-INIBICO green imis, and 1-2 of the INIBICO Tarapoto imis. Let me know if interested.

If Greg doesnt pipe in soon, I'll have an adult trio of Tor tarapoto imis available :wink: 

Shawn


----------



## reggorf

Just reposting this. Here is what we have: 

2 Alanis 5 and 7 months old 
Lots of Leucs and Cobalts ranging from 2 months old to 7 months old. 
Black film cups, with or without suction cups. 
dry long fiber sphagnum moss(LOTS) 
Plant cuttings 

Not sure what these first two are but I have a cutting of each.

















Silver philodendron








Varigated pothos








Peperomia Scandens








Hoya Rubra(green and white leaves)








Maranta Leuconeura








Purple Passion
Baby's Tears
Live sphagnum moss

I have regular pothos and wandering jew also. PM me if you are intereseted.

Oz,
Just wanted to say we may be late. We will have to leave by 6am to get there by 11am.


----------



## rozdaboff

That's fine Stacey. I didn't want to make it start too late so that people who had a long drive wouldn't have to drive so long at night.

Anyone have any more ideas for the fundraiser?


----------



## rozdaboff

This is what I will have available:

D. azureus 3-4 months OOTW 
D. variabilis INIBICO 3 months OOTW
D. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos Red-Orange" 2 months OOTW (very limited)
D. imitator Cainarachi valley - 2 unrelated lines; 1 line subadults, other line froglets-juvis

As for pumilio - I may have the following available. Contact me if you are interested:

Escudos - 2 (3-4 months) - maybe 1-2 more that are in the tank with the parents I haven't been able to grab yet.
Loma - 1 (6 months)
Popa North - maybe 2 (3 months) in the parents tank - need to grab them.

Updated -

2.2 D. castaneoticus (proven group)
Proven pair Loma Partida pumilio


----------



## basshummper

im going to the meeting, and if all goes well i will be going home with my first frogs. im setting up a 10gal horizontal right now, i only have the basics so i'm pretty much looking for anything that people are wanting to part with. i especialy need FFs and other cultures, a suitable lid and maybe some mixed soil and cheap cocobark and cuttings would be nice. right now im just putting poting soil ontop of gravel and i bought a few plants from Lowes, thats all i have.


----------



## captreedean

Is there anymore room at this meeting. I think I am going to be in town and would enjoy meeting everyone.


----------



## rozdaboff

You are welcome to come - but I believe that room is going to be at a premium :lol: 

There will be plenty of room for people to stand/sit in my living room or kitchen - but we may have to form a line for the frog room... :roll: It will be like an amusement park ride. "This many minutes until entry" :lol:

Also - if everyone can at least try and bring something frog related that we can sell/raffle with all proceeds going to the DB Conservation Collection - that would be great.


----------



## basshummper

if your having trouble with finding a creative way to raise money for the DB conservation fund. why don't we just put out a collection jar and anyone who wants can throw in a few bucks.


----------



## gary1218

basshummper said:


> if your having trouble with finding a creative way to raise money for the DB conservation fund. why don't we just put out a collection jar and anyone who wants can throw in a few bucks.


I second that.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

basshummper said:


> if your having trouble with finding a creative way to raise money for the DB conservation fund. why don't we just put out a collection jar and anyone who wants can throw in a few bucks.


Not to pollute yet another thread with the dirty filth that is inorganic soil mix BUT... I am going to Syracuse next weekend and could pick up the ingredients to my (or Brents) soil recipe. I get them from a company clayscapes (http://www.clayscapespottery.com/). I could provide some ingredients pre-packaged by weight at cost plus a "packaging/delivery fee" to benefit the DB conservation Fund. Think of it as still paying a shipping cost but instead it goes to conservation instead of UPS, Fed-ex (or the Feds).

Send me a PM (or email at [email protected]) if you are interested.

Matt


----------



## rozdaboff

basshummper said:


> if your having trouble with finding a creative way to raise money for the DB conservation fund. why don't we just put out a collection jar and anyone who wants can throw in a few bucks.


Good idea - will plan on that as well.

Here is the updated list of planned attendance:

March 15th meeting - Planned attendance

Tony (cobaltsinoh) and Stacey (reggorf)
Mike (corpus_callosum)
Julio (Julio)
Jason K (flyangler18)
Gary (gary1218)
John Olthoff
Matt Mirabello (Matt Mirabello)
Walt (pa.walt) – maybe
Bob T (bobtpa) 
Shawn (sports_doc)
Scott (Scott)
Chris C (ccc)
Marty (Marty71) - maybe
Aaron H (frogfarm)
Dylan L (basshummper)
Jerry H (meatslim)
Steve (thiefness)
Jacob (citypill)
Greg (*Greaser*)
Joe Nickerson (Joe Nickerson)
Andrea (arienette)


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Steve, Julio, and I, will try to arrive around 12pm.

(you can update your list with Steve as Thiefness' real name, also citypill's name is Jacob).


----------



## flyangler18

> Steve, Julio, and I, will try to arrive around 12pm.


I'm thinking noon will be my arrival time as well, unless I get up and on the road at some obscenely early time on Saturday.


----------



## rozdaboff

Noon is fine. People are still welcome to come starting at 11AM. But I will plan on having the pizza arrive at Noon or so. 

I will supply the pizza - but if people could bring beverages (pop, beer, whatever), chips, or something else to munch on, it would be appreciated.


----------



## flyangler18

> I will supply the pizza - but if people could bring beverages (pop, beer, whatever), chips, or something else to munch on, it would be appreciated.


Sure thing. As the resident rugby meat head in attendance, beer seems to follow me  Any requests? I prefer the beers I can chew personally


----------



## *GREASER*

Put me on the list suckers! And why do we always start these meetings so early. I think we should start them at 1. There are always a handful of people that travel 3hrs or more for a lot of these.


----------



## Catfur

*GREASER* said:


> Put me on the list suckers! And why do we always start these meetings so early. I think we should start them at 1. There are always a handful of people that travel 3hrs or more for a lot of these.


Because no matter what time you schedule it, some people will show up at 11AM, so may as well cave and make it official :mrgreen:


----------



## rozdaboff

*GREASER* said:


> Put me on the list suckers! And why do we always start these meetings so early. I think we should start them at 1. There are always a handful of people that travel 3hrs or more for a lot of these.


Oh Waaahhhhh :lol: And you only live 2.5 hours away....

If I drive a far distance to a meeting - I would much rather wake up at 5AM, get there at 11AM and be back home 9 or 10PM - then leave at 9AM, get there at 2PM and then get home at 12-1AM - but that is just me. But - since we have people coming from Ohio to Maine - I thought I would make it earlier to fit anyone's schedule.


----------



## *GREASER*

i think its closer to 3 1/2. But im gonna try to take the company car (free gas ) and one of the dudes I work with so I can get paid to be at teh meeting. So eitehr way its all good to me


----------



## Corpus Callosum

4.5 hours here, 5 for stacey/tony, and around 6 for shawn and the new england guys.. probably even more for scott.

QQ


----------



## flyangler18

I'm sure it's buried somewhere in these 20 pages of postings- did you post your addy yet, Oz? PM it so I can get directions from Hanover. I'm guessing 4.5 to 5 hours for me too. Note to self: ignore all calls from team members to pub crawl Friday night


----------



## rozdaboff

No - I didn't. I am not a huge fan of posting such info on a public forum. So - if anyone doesn't have my address - PM me. Also - send me your email address - and I will add you to the GNYADS email list. That is usually how I send out the address stuff.


----------



## flyangler18

> No - I didn't. I am not a huge fan of posting such info on a public forum.


That's cool- I don't like posting that stuff either. Got the PM, thanks.


----------



## sports_doc

New offering, quick shot of 2 that I took tonight. Sorry it isnt the best picture...I was rushing :? 









I have 3 adult Tor line Tarapoto imitators available. These 3 are OOW 8/07 or earlier. They are 150$.
I also have one more from Jan OOW that I can sell for 100$.

This is the original Tarapoto line in the hobby, not the new imports. New import Tarapotos as well as Cainarachi Valley imitators will be available in springtime.

I am putting these up for NE locals and can also bring them to the GNYADS meeting at Oz's house.

Shawn


----------



## bobtpa

If anyone is interested in any blue & black auratus let me know and I'll bring them along. They're 3 - 4 months old. Parents were from SNDF. Asking $30 each or 4 for $100.


----------



## gary1218

I'm looking for a dozen or so petri dishes/culture plates if anybody has some extras.

I also have some well started imi froglets, Phil Tan's line, if anybody is interested.


----------



## rozdaboff

Gary - I have extra petri dishes. I have 2 sizes - but more extras of the larger (standard 100mm dishes).

Glad we didn't have the meeting this week.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

rozdaboff said:


> Glad we didn't have the meeting this week.


Not sure what's going on in Ithaca, but the last time I saw rain this bad and thunder this loud was when I was in CR.


----------



## reggorf

We got over a foot of snow since yesterday and it is still coming down. I hate winter!


----------



## rozdaboff

We are at the boundary between the snow and the rain. There's over 1/2" of ice on the trees in some places. I was really worried we were going to lose power. It is supposed to turn back over to wet snow tonight - so not out of the woods yet.


----------



## reggorf

WE had that a few days ago Oz. We lost power on Wednesday due to all the ice. Lots of trees came down. At first, it was partial power loss, so we made a fire and kept it warm in here all day. But we lost full power for about 4 hours. The roads have just been a mess for days. They can't keep up with them. Hopefully, you won't lose your power.


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> Gary - I have extra petri dishes. I have 2 sizes - but more extras of the larger (standard 100mm dishes).
> 
> Glad we didn't have the meeting this week.


The 100mm ones are perfect. THANKS OZ. Add them to my FF order  

We're approaching 2' of snow here. AND it's still coming down. Everytime I let my puppy out for a potty break I loose her in the snow


----------



## bobtpa

If anyone coming to the meeting has either of the following available please contact me. Thanks.

female powder blue
Anthonyi SI - pair or juvies


----------



## citypill

Looking for some tadpole tea and petri dishes also. I am planning on bringing some cuttings of jewel orchid and another plant which I cant recall the name of now(from black jungle), which is now blooming and also saw upon hiking at la selva in CR. I will try to post pics. Also interested in frogs...haha...I talked to shawn but anything else interesting is always great! Hope everyone isn't to buried in white stuff! Here in philly we only had tons of rain.


----------



## rozdaboff

I have been donating tads to a professor in Philly for density studies - and we were supposed to transfer some tads this weekend. But the "tad taxi" didn't work out. So I have some extra tads in excess of what I would like to be raising.

To make a long story short - I have 6 extra INIBICO D. variabilis tads available. If anyone is interested in raising some tads - let me know. The parents are registered in ASN. $20 each or all 6 for $100 - with all money being donated to the DB conservation fund.


----------



## basshummper

rozdaboff said:


> I have been donating tads to a professor in Philly for density studies - and we were supposed to transfer some tads this weekend. But the "tad taxi" didn't work out. So I have some extra tads in excess of what I would like to be raising.
> 
> To make a long story short - I have 6 extra INIBICO D. variabilis tads available. If anyone is interested in raising some tads - let me know. The parents are registered in ASN. $20 each or all 6 for $100 - with all money being donated to the DB conservation fund.


INTERESTED!
i would love to take them off your hands. i think thats great that your donating the money to the db conservation fund. i think you should auction them off though at the meeting. that way the person who wants them the most can get them and you can raise a larger amount of money for the fund.


----------



## citypill

rozdaboff said:


> I have been donating tads to a professor in Philly for density studies - and we were supposed to transfer some tads this weekend. But the "tad taxi" didn't work out. So I have some extra tads in excess of what I would like to be raising.
> 
> To make a long story short - I have 6 extra INIBICO D. variabilis tads available. If anyone is interested in raising some tads - let me know. The parents are registered in ASN. $20 each or all 6 for $100 - with all money being donated to the DB conservation fund.



Oz,

What school in Philly were these headed to. I think I might know the professor you mean if it is at St Joes. I am at Temple so I was just curious. I would also love to raise them, but I agree an auction might be the best idea. If you ever need someone to drive up to Ithaca and back to philly let me know, as my fiancee and me love to take road trips.


----------



## rozdaboff

Yup - sounds like you know the professor. I always worry about how much info regarding new projects should be discussed publicly - so I apologize for being cryptic. 

And thanks for the "tad taxi" offer; we might end up taking you up on that. So far, we have avoided shipping by taking advantage of acquaintances or lab personnel making trips between the two locations. 

I think Dylan is going to take the Variabilis tads - but send me a PM if you are still interested in some. I may not have variabilis - but I am pretty sure I have some extra Iquitos Red-Orange Vents. I need to check. The same deal for those would apply as for the Varis (and all money donated). I think there were 4 Azureus tads as well.


----------



## Scott

Is there anyone heading to Oz's soirée that is coming from a location near Ed K? I need a courier as I have some frogs for Ed. If you're heading to the meeting, and can get frogs to Ed within a day of getting back, please let me know. It would be appreciated.

s


----------



## citypill

Anyone have some extra FF medium that they would be willing to trade or sell? Let me know.


----------



## thiefness

rozdaboff said:


> The same deal for those would apply as for the Varis (and all money donated). I think there were 4 Azureus tads as well.


I'll take the 4 azureus tads for my friend that can't make it.


----------



## flyangler18

I have axolotl larvae that I can bring along if anyone is interested. $5/each with all proceeds to go to the DB conservation fund. These are golden albino x white albino, front leg buds forming. Eating baby brine shrimp and Daphnia pulex. PM if interested and I'll set some aside.


----------



## basshummper

citypill said:


> Anyone have some extra FF medium that they would be willing to trade or sell? Let me know.


DITO


----------



## rozdaboff

citypill said:


> Anyone have some extra FF medium that they would be willing to trade or sell? Let me know.


I think I have some extra ED's media laying around that I got from a friend. Not a ton - but if you have a small collection - it may hold you off for a while.


----------



## rozdaboff

This is going to be a great meeting. 

In the past, we havenn't really had organized discussions (it is hard to with so many people wanting to talk about frogs) - but I would really like to see a lot of discussion regarding TWI and ASN at the meeting. Several people attending are already TWI/ASN members, and there will be ASN committee members and TWI ExCom members present to address any question you may have. At the least, I would like everyone when they leave to realize why that if they already aren't members of TWI/ASN with accessioned animals -- they should be. I also think it will be a good time to comment on the ASN evaluation system (strengths, weaknesses, alternatives).

Also - don't forget about the "DB conservation fund" fundraiser - if you have something you can bring to donate, please do. If not, then please buy something. And if you do both - that would be even better :mrgreen: 

I have a couple of small card tables that can be set up to put the items on. There will also be a general contributions jug to throw donations in.

Oz


----------



## Joe Nickerson

Hi all,

I am looking to trade a Male Brazilian yellow head for a Female.

Also I have a few froglets that I can bring out if anyone is interested
Orange Terribilis
Leuc's
Azureus
Imitators
Oelemarie
Bakhuis

Looking forward to this Great Event!!!


----------



## thiefness

Joe Nickerson said:


> Hi all,
> Looking forward to this Great Event!!!


Yay, can't wait to meet ya.


----------



## KeroKero

Since my most likely ride has decided to be social with other people the night before :roll: I was wondering if there was anyone within a 2 hour drive of baltimore heading out to this thing. It would make me a happy pixie and I'm sure Oz would appreciate it too (lol)... where are the jersey boys when I need them :?


----------



## mydumname

KeroKero said:


> where are the jersey boys when I need them :?



Haha, don't think I can help on this one.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

This is the perfect time to point out how unreliable Jersey people are :twisted:


----------



## pa.walt

how is the parking situation around your place oz.
also what about the weather. just looked at the weather from a scranton/wilkes barre area t.v. station and it will be mid 40s and wet, rain/snowflurries.
walt


----------



## Scott

Hi Walt,

I was watching the Weather Channel tonight... and the system they're worried about for Friday/Saturday in the Northeast is currently just off the NW Coast of Washington State. They're speculating that it is going to be coming right through the midwest and up the barrel of the Northeast - through your area then right on up into Maine.

<sigh>

Of course if that is what they are forecasting now - it will surely change by then.

It always does.

s :?


----------



## reggorf

Oz,

What if there is a lot of snow and we are all parked on the street? Are the snow plows going to smash into our cars? If not, they are going to get all the snow and slush off the road onto our cars. Do you have an alternative for parking if the weather is bad? I am hoping this is not the case but may be good to have a back up plan.


----------



## rozdaboff

pa.walt said:


> how is the parking situation around your place oz.
> also what about the weather. just looked at the weather from a scranton/wilkes barre area t.v. station and it will be mid 40s and wet, rain/snowflurries.
> walt


There are plenty of spots on the side of the road (very wide shoulders on both sides). The only thing I ask is that people don't park in the driveway - as that is where the upstairs tenants park. 



> I was watching the Weather Channel tonight... and the system they're worried about for Friday/Saturday in the Northeast is currently just off the NW Coast of Washington State. They're speculating that it is going to be coming right through the midwest and up the barrel of the Northeast - through your area then right on up into Maine.


Yeah - I was watching the local news last night. Like Scott said - hard to tell right now. Both days it looks like the highs will be above freezing right now - so a mix of rain and sleet.


----------



## rozdaboff

reggorf said:


> Oz,
> 
> What if there is a lot of snow and we are all parked on the street? Are the snow plows going to smash into our cars? If not, they are going to get all the snow and slush off the road onto our cars. Do you have an alternative for parking if the weather is bad? I am hoping this is not the case but may be good to have a back up plan.


Ithaca doesn't usually get that much snow unless it is a big storm. But - in the event that there is significant snow - there is a grocery store about a mile up the road that people could park at - and we could take a couple of trips back and forth. There are spots for 3 cars on the side of the road (one would be mine) that are further offset in a small parking area. So - the "taxi cars" could park there.


----------



## Roadrunner

Last minute sale for the meeting, odds and ends to clear out.
1 adult blue escudo - $250 no callin yet.
8 Cayo de Agua - $120ea. 4/$400
2 Popa - $100ea.
4 Cauchero - $200ea.
5 solarte - 2/$300
4 Regina - 4/$300
Male solarte - $250
I`ll add later if there`s anything I missed.


----------



## flyangler18

I'm afraid my plans have changed, guys  I need to fly out to Chicago tomorrow evening on business and don't expect to be flying back to PA till late Sunday, as we're trying to close a large deal with a directory publisher. Arghh. Every one have fun in my absence....


----------



## rozdaboff

That sucks Jason. Well enjoy the trip. If Chicago is your final destination - not too many better places to be.


----------



## flyangler18

> That sucks Jason. Well enjoy the trip. If Chicago is your final destination - not too many better places to be.


Yeah, I was really looking forward to seeing everyone, too! I do love Chicago (I have some family there), but I'm afraid I'm not going to get much chance to play as we've got some LONG days ahead of us.


----------



## gary1218

basshummper said:


> citypill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have some extra FF medium that they would be willing to trade or sell? Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> DITO
Click to expand...

I'll make up a bag of my recipe to bring for the auction. So come early and bid often


----------



## Roadrunner

Popa`s are sold. Larger 4 regina are sold. i have 4 smaller for $280/group.

Still have orange terribilis at $80ea all colored up.

Last minute additions 8 mint P. terribilis, delivery to the meeting only, $60ea.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hey are all you long distance drivers (NEFG, stacey/tony, jacob) arriving at 11 or prob bit later?


----------



## rozdaboff

Weather for Saturday in Ithaca is looking good - overcast, low 40s and little chance of precipitation.

Hopefully the weather from where everyone is coming from will be as favorable.


----------



## rozdaboff

The general consensus on arrival from drivers from farther distances was between 11 and noon.

Whenever everyone can make it will work for me. It may get crowded - so the earlier you are - the more shoulder room you will have for looking at the tanks (which I spent an immense amount of time cleaning glass on yesterday - front only though - so sorry for the dirty sides :lol: ).


----------



## sports_doc

Finalizing the call on frogs to bring along

I've got a prob pair or variabilis, prob pair of BRV, 3 yellow terribs....

Forgetting anyone? [it has been a very hectic month :? ] 

Cant wait, sounds like a great crowd will be there and I've been wanting to see Oz's collection and set ups for some time.......he has kindly blessed my meeting with his attendance  in the past, my turn to make the long drive to the boonies

Shawn


----------



## reggorf

I am looking for a hexagon tank larger than 30 gallons or a couple 20-30 gallons to make verts. If anyone has some, please let me know. Thanks.


WE will be arriving between 11 and 12.


----------



## rozdaboff

Here is the most recent attendance count:

March 15th meeting - Planned attendance

Tony (cobaltsinoh) and Stacey (reggorf)
Mike (corpus_callosum)
Julio (Julio)
Gary (gary1218)
John Olthoff
Matt Mirabello (Matt Mirabello)
Walt (pa.walt) – maybe
Bob T (bobtpa)
Shawn (sports_doc)
Scott (Scott)
Chris C (ccc)
Marty (Marty71) - maybe
Aaron H (frogfarm)
Dylan L (basshummper)
Jerry H (meatslim)
Steve (thiefness)
Jacob (citypill)
Greg (*Greaser*)
Joe Nickerson (Joe Nickerson)
Andrea (arienette)

Also - here is what I have available:

D. azureus 3-4 months OOTW
D. variabilis INIBICO 3 months OOTW
D. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos Red-Orange" 2 months OOTW (very limited)
D. imitator Cainarachi valley - 2 unrelated lines; 1 line subadults, other line froglets-juvis


----------



## citypill

Oz

Please hold onto the Iquitos for me if you can!


Jacob


----------



## sports_doc

I have one Green imi [INIBICO], one Tor line Tarapoto imi, one INIBICO Tarapoto imi that are still in their parents tanks for the past 2-3 months.... that I can bring if anyone wants to add to a group they have.

Shawn


----------



## bobtpa

I have one 10 gal vert available if anyone needs it. I had it made for me and never used it. Asking $25.


----------



## Marty71

I am really looking forward to this. As somebody who has seen Oz's frog room I can tell you all it's worth the trip. He's alright too :wink: 

In the spirit of the DB conservation fund I can bring a couple of 6 + month old Imi's (they are actually offspring from the Imi's I picked up from OZ last year) that I'll sell togetehr for a $70 donation to the fund. I can also bring 3 blue and black Auratus that I'll sell together for a $55 donation. If interested please send me a pm, I don't want to subject them to 13 hours in a car unless they have a new home.

Look forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## reggorf

Update:
proven female intermedius(1.5 years old)
1 imi froglet 2 months old

Still available:
2 Alanis 5 and 7 months old 
Lots of Leucs and Cobalts ranging from 2 months old to 7 months old. 
Black film cups, with or without suction cups. 
dry long fiber sphagnum moss(LOTS) 
Plant cuttings 


See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Scott

I am planning on bringing plant cuttings.

Multiple types of Ficas (good ones - not weedy ones).
Multiple types of Pepperomia.
Multiple types of Begonia.
Multiple types of Episcia.
Possibly some mini trailing African Violets as well.

I am going to cover my gas donation to Shawn, and a little more, the rest goes to donation.

*Plants! Get yer plants here!*

s


----------



## captreedean

I am so bummed, i wanted so badly to attend, but its my step daughter's 21 st birthday. I tried to convince her I would be home early, but that didn't go over to well. I guess There will be others. Have fun


----------



## Joe Nickerson

Hello,

Have available 1.0.3 Green Legged Lamasi available. They are 1-3/4 year old.

Also still looking for a Female Brizilian Yellow Head. Have male to trade.

See ya all there!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

Michelle`s bailing me out by making brownies!  
I`ve still got a few mint terribilis available($60ea) for delivery to the meeting and a pair(I think) of waxy monkey frogs available(adults) for $80ea.
Anything else needed to be picked up along the way? Water, soda(no beer for me this time), beer?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Does anyone have the larger orange isopods?


----------



## rozdaboff

As far as bringing stuff Aaron - anything would be welcome. I will have the pizza, plates and napkins - and a sink for water :lol: So - if anyone has something in particular they like - bring it.

Mike - I have the orange Isopods in a few tanks. I had a culture of them going very well - but I forgot about it - and it dried out in my fly cabinet. If no one has any - then contact Mike Shrom - that is who I got mine from a couple of years ago. They are great tank cleaners. I also had a culture of very large native isopods that were grayish-purple. Some were able to roll into a ball - others were more flat. They could easily reach 12-15mm long. I lost that culture as well - but may try and get it started again once the weather warms up. But - they are still in a lot of my tanks. Even in tanks where spring populations don't fluorish - there always seems to be isopods.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yea that's where a friend of mine got them from, but I didn't make the last hamburg show and couldn't get them. I'll contact him maybe he can ship to me. Mainly just wanted them as tank cleaners rather than a feeder, in addition to the current isopods I have.


----------



## Scott

Last minute addition ...

Female Shepards Island Pumilio. Proven. Has produced many froglets.

$225 ($50 to Oz's charity).


----------



## *GREASER*

Hey Oz I need directions again. could you pm them to me or you can email them to [email protected]


----------



## rozdaboff

Email sent Greg.

Also - does anyone have any extra sticky name-tag labels they could bring that we could use to put names/DB names because of all the new faces?

I have to run to the lab before the meeting. I should be back by 10AM at the latest - but if someone gets here early due unsure timing on a long distance drive - just call my cell phone (I sent the number out in one of the emails).


----------



## reggorf

rozdaboff said:


> Email sent Greg.
> 
> Also - does anyone have any extra sticky name-tag labels they could bring that we could use to put names/DB names because of all the new faces?
> 
> I have to run to the lab before the meeting. I should be back by 10AM at the latest - but if someone gets here early due unsure timing on a long distance drive - just call my cell phone (I sent the number out in one of the emails).


i can bring name tags. see you tomorrow.


----------



## reggorf

We should be leaving in the next 15 minutes. See y'all in 5 hours or so.


----------



## sports_doc

Sorry about the last minute bale out everyone. The weather just didnt cooperate with us Easterners.
At 6 am, when we we just starting out journey the snow was coming down pretty heavily and the roads were poor. The fellas from Maine already had 2-3 hours into it and it just didnt look like a wise idea to carry on. Would have been an 18 hour round trip for them without the snow....

I bet it was sunny in Ithaca 

Bob, 
I have your pairs set aside. Let me know what you would like me to do with them. 

Oz, 
I'll touch base with you soon re: shipping?

Aaron,
Thanks for trying on the springtails, perhaps I can get some from you at NAAC?

Best,

Shawn


----------



## bobtpa

Great meeting. Oz, thanks for your hospitality...you've got an awesome frog room. It was great meeting/chatting with everyone.


----------



## Scott

Very sorry to bail Oz. I had my car sideways before I even got out of the town I live in (scared the hell out of my passenger).

I think if we could've gotten over to the Interstate, we'd have been fine. But that alone is an hour plus drive out of Petersborough. We saw a car off the road on the way to Shawn's, and I don't think it was going to be any better on the West Side of town than it had been on the East Side.

Jacob - thank you for the offer to courier the frogs. Ed - I'll catch up with you at NAAC. Aaron/Joe - I am planning a Friday trip (pending) out to Black Jungle to pick up the frogs, assuming they came back.

Thank you all for your understanding.

s


----------



## rozdaboff

Scott, Shawn, Chris and Marty -- it is completely understandable that you guys skipped out. Glad you had the sense of mind to realize that missing a frog get together was the better of the two options. Hope the drive back to ME from NH wasn't too bad for you Scott and Chris. It wasn't sunny in Ithaca - but there wasn't any snow.

Thanks to everyone who attended. There was a great mix of new and old faces. The conversations were stimulating as always. I think there were a few people snapping pics - so please post some if you have the chance.

The auction/fundraiser was a great success - the amount raised to be donated to the DB conservation fund was $495. Tadpoles, frogs, cuttings, and supplies were all very graciously donated by those who attended. And of course - thanks to those who purchased the items.

In case you didn't hear enough of it at the meeting - remember to submit those ASN apps and accession your animals. 

When the time comes to plan the next meeting - we'll post all of the information here.


----------



## Marty71

I was really looking forward to this meeting, meeting new people and learning more about the ASN program firsthand instead of through my often incoherent postings. I am really disappointed it didn't work out. Nothing like a day where you wake up at 4 to rain and a couple hours later you're driving thru 3 inches of snow to help remind you why you hate NE weather.

Raising $495 is an impressive accomplishment, congratulations.


----------



## basshummper

Scott said:


> Very sorry to bail Oz. I had my car sideways before I even got out of the town I live in (scared the hell out of my passenger).
> 
> I think if we could've gotten over to the Interstate, we'd have been fine. But that alone is an hour plus drive out of Petersborough. We saw a car off the road on the way to Shawn's, and I don't think it was going to be any better on the West Side of town than it had been on the East Side.
> 
> Jacob - thank you for the offer to courier the frogs. Ed - I'll catch up with you at NAAC. Aaron/Joe - I am planning a Friday trip (pending) out to Black Jungle to pick up the frogs, assuming they came back.
> 
> Thank you all for your understanding.
> 
> s


true story. i was like, "here we go". i thought we were going to hit that gard rail for sure, but scotts a kick ass driver. 
i to am sorry about not showing up, but that snow was nuts. wheres spring at?
looks like i'll have to waite till NAAC to meet the rest of you guys. see you then.


----------



## Scott

Time to change that sig dude. 

s :? 


basshummper said:


> -Dylan Larose
> looking for my first PDF


----------



## Joe Nickerson

Thank you Oz, and thank your wife for hosting this meeting. This was a great meeting to put faces to names. There was also a lot of good educational conversation. Also your tanks looked great.

Thank you!!!


----------



## reggorf

Not sure if this is going to post twice!

Thanks Oz for hosting another great meeting. Your frogroom looks awesome. The auction went great and some people got some really great deals. It was nice to see and meet everyone. The drive home was much more eventful then the ride there(especially since I stayed awake for the ride home). We saw over 125 deer and 11 turkeys and some hawks. Thanks again to everyone. Can't wait for NAAC in June.


----------



## Waxy_Kid

Very nice frog room Oz!!! and thanks for the beatles and clippings


----------



## Julio

It was great meeting everyone at the meeting, sorry for those of you who could not attend. 
Thanks to Oz for being such a gracious host. I will post pics later


----------



## Julio

SOLARTE CARRYING TAD










DARKLAND










LOMAS TANK WITH A CLUTCH OF EGGS ON THE LEFT FRONT LEAF


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks for hosting this one Oz, had a great time. Hope to see everyone I missed at NAAC, or another meeting if we have one beforehand.


----------



## thiefness

Thanks for hosting the meeting Oz, it was nice to meet everybody since most of you were new faces to me. Well, I don't have any pictures from Oz's but I can post some pictures of my new Leucs in their new home, so I'll do that.


































They seem to enjoy exploring their new home, I'm very happy with them, thanks Joe.

Hope to see and talk to you all again some time soon.  

I woulda posted last night but I didn't end up getting home from the trip til 1:30am :lol:


----------



## flyangler18

Looks like everyone enjoyed themselves and came away with some nice additions. My trip to Chicago was uneventful- but I will certainly be making the next meeting!


----------



## Otis

we raised so much for conservation! yahoo. 
all 3 variabilis tads are doing great, it's neat how you can see their intestines and stuff.


----------



## citypill

all I got to say is wow....Thanks Oz for hosting such a great get together. I left with some kool frogs and a great desire to build some cool vivs. It is awesome that money was raised towards conservation. I am glad to be a part of a great group of people who share such a great hobby.


----------



## Julio

anyone else got any pics?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I forgot my pen on your coffee table when we did the auction! Add it to the conservation fund I guess


----------



## rozdaboff

Was it a good pen? I am a sucker for a nice pen - although I am preferential to the liquid roller balls myself.

Haven't seen a pen that I didn't recognize though...

BTW - The check went out to Kyle earlier this week. Thought I would save him the Paypal fees and send it via snail mail :shock:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yea I value my pens too, but this was just a standard ball point pen so don't worry about it. It had sentimental value though 8) Here's a pic http://www.amazon.com/Pentech-Syntech-R ... 10&sr=1-16


----------



## mydumname

If that wasn't an amazon pic but rather a personal pic.....(need I say more, ha).


----------



## rozdaboff

rozdaboff said:


> BTW - The check went out to Kyle earlier this week. Thought I would save him the Paypal fees and send it via snail mail :shock:


Well - I guess it isn't called snail mail for nothing. After two weeks - and no sign of the letter by Kyle - I cancelled the check and will be sending a new one tomorrow. Gotta love USPS :roll:


----------



## rozdaboff

In case anyone didn't notice - the GNYADS donation was added to the DB fund. 

community-messages/topic36299.html

Great work everyone. I think that we should try and do a little fundraising at every meeting if possible. We only meet a few times a year or so - and every little bit counts.


----------



## Otis

i will bring lots of cuttings and cultures next time! can i make a tank to donate too? just a 10 gallon or something...


----------



## rozdaboff

Someone was asking about the next GNYADS meeting recently. With NAAC coming up - I don't think we need to be in any rush for one - but it is something to think about.

I believe Aaron mentioned he might be interested in having it at his place. Aaron and I also aren't the only ones who can host - so if there is someone else interested in having a meeting - please speak up.

Whenever it comes time for the next meeting at my place (if there is one) - I will have moved and will have a new frog room. It will be a much nicer shape for people to walk around and look in the tanks.


----------



## reggorf

We are planning on having ours in mid-late July. I know it may be far for most but we had a great time last year. It will be summer BBQ/cookout. We will have lots of food. If there are any dates that are not good for anyone, post here or let me know. We would like as many people to come as possible. Can't wait.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Gas prices are high but I need another road trip..


----------



## Julio

i think Aaron has one planned for late July.


----------



## gary1218

Stacey in Ohio has one planned for mid July. Aaron is planning one for August.


----------



## citypill

count me in for august. It is always great to meet with you guys.


----------



## Roadrunner

What date is good for everyone in August? Oz is defending in early August, I believe. I was thinking more mid to late.


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> What date is good for everyone in August? Oz is defending in early August.


Oz just wants to get out to your place sooner rather than later to get that Eldorado pair  

Right now the only bad day for me is 8/24. The rest of the weekend dates are wide open.


----------



## bobtpa

Anytime in August will work for me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rozdaboff

The only weekend that is really out for me is Aug. 9/10. My wife needs the car on Sat., 8/16 - but if Matt (or another Ithaca native) is planning on making the trip as well that I can catch a ride with, that works just as well for me.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

August 16th I'm gonna be at Atlantis Marine World but otherwise any day good for me.. late August sounds like a plan.


----------



## reggorf

The lastweekend in August is bad for me. Our county fair is that weekend. I have things entered and I might volunteer this year. anything else should be fine.


----------



## adnama36

I'm hoping to make it this time if I can. I'll have to work one of the Saturdays early in August, but I don't know which one yet. If it works out, I could pick you up, Oz!


----------



## Roadrunner

So far August 17th or 24th look the best. Anyone have problems w/ either of these dates? Oops sorry Gary. Looks like the 17th is the best date so far?


----------



## rozdaboff

Is there a consensus yes or no for the 17th?

I think I will have quite a few frogs available by then.


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> Is there a consensus yes or no for the 17th?


The 17th works for me.


----------



## reggorf

Works for us too.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

17th works for me, but I was wondering if..

A. someone wants to carpool with me to arrive Sunday morning and then drive back together

or

B. someone has a place for me to crash if I drive there the 16th at night, and then carpool with that person to aaron's the next day.

(from me to aaron directly it is like 7 hours, last time I slept over a friend's place at rochester but he's not around this time).


----------



## Frogstang29

I'd be up for a meet sometime in August. I'm still in the process of building my first Viv (2' cube) but I am going to need frogs to put in my quarantine 1' cube I have set up. I'm up for a carpool but I have a mustang so I'd probably have to go with someone else and just pay for gas. I guess it's at Aaron's but is anyone bringing any frogs for trade or sale or anything? I'm thinking about Pums or blue Auratus not sure yet. Regardless i'm up for the trip from Long Island. I'll keep an eye on the thread.

Jared


----------



## rozdaboff

I should have a mix of frogs available. Contact me for more information or pictures.

Pumilio:

Proven FR pair '06xRio/Cristo - yellow/orange pair with small spots, reticulations; blue-gray legs
--Have produced good eggs and transported tads, but I haven't gotten any good froglets yet
Male
















Female
















[/*:m:2p2kae7g]
Proven FR pair '06xRio/Cristo - red/orange pair with black reticulations;blue legs
--Have produced geed eggs and transported tads, froglets with SLS
Male
















Female
















[/*:m:2p2kae7g]
F1 Isla Popa (2007 SNDF) x 3 - juvis








[/*:m:2p2kae7g]
F1 2006 Yellow-Belly x 3 - juvis[/*:m:2p2kae7g]










Thumbs:

Iquitos Red-
Orange Vents - froglets from two unrelated groups[/*:m:2p2kae7g]
INIBICO Variabilis (F1) - I think offspring from two pairs - but I need to check

[list:2p2kae7g]
D. azureus - 4-5 month juvis x 7[/*:m:2p2kae7g]
[/*:m:2p2kae7g][/list:u:2p2kae7g]

Maybe a couple of other things as well.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I will have two F1 solarte froglets


----------



## rozdaboff

Added pics to my ad; prices in my ad in the classified section do not represent the GNYADS discount :wink:


----------



## meatslim

i'll still be working down in nyc. everyone have fun. last meeting was great.


----------



## catman25

I wanna attend this meeting  if any one needs a ride i live in auburn. Heading west, .

Im looking for a couple leucomelas and maybe 1 or 2 green and black aurutus . pm me if you are attending and have these avail ..

*** it doesnt matter if i dont sell stuff does it ? im just a colector not a sales person lol .,.


----------



## Julio

are we having another conservation auction??


----------



## flyangler18

I'm afraid I can't make this one- playing in the Atlantic Cup in Ocean City, MD that weekend. Damn. Have fun all!


----------



## Julio

i will have some Intermedius about 5 all 4 months out of the water and nearly full grown, some calling already. I also have some punilios.


----------



## rozdaboff

Julio said:


> are we having another conservation auction??


I mentioned the possibility in the email that went out to the GNYADS list. I see pros and cons. If we do it to often, then it may become commonplace and won't raise much. But then again, every little bit helps.

Also - if you aren't on the GNYADS email list and would like to be added, PM me.


----------



## Roadrunner

I was going to sell off a bunch of caging equipment and such to donate to TWI. I don`t think the auctions will get old. even if it rasies $100 it`s well worth it in their eyes. More groups should be doing this.
The 17th is good. We`ll always have a few who can`t make it, that`s just the way it goes unfortunately.
The place will be pretty bare. Although there will be more room to walk around and a sitting area.


----------



## bLue_reverie

I would love to make it. Unfortunately, a 6-7hour to and another 6hour back commute makes things hard. Would there be a place nearby that I could possibly spend the night?


----------



## Julio

Tim,
just fly it will cost you just the same to fly there as it woudl to drive with the prices of Gas these days. I looked into it already.


----------



## asilsdorf

bLue_reverie said:


> ... Would there be a place nearby that I could possibly spend the night?


My mother in-law lives about 20 minutes away but I wouldn't recommend staying there :-D

Actually, I'm trying to arrange a family visit with her for that weekend to justify the trip to Aaron's from Columbus.


----------



## Roadrunner

I guess I missed that. You can crash here if you want Michael.


----------



## rozdaboff

frogfarm said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Trying to get things finished here before the meeting. I can`t wait!
> 
> Remember your bug spray if you want to go for a walk. Mosquitos aren`t as bad as they`ve been in years past but still probably more than most are used to.
> 
> It`s been a great year here for the Year of the Frog. Froglets and juvi`s everywhere, indoors and out. I`ve seen spring peepers, leopards, grey tree frogs, pickerels, bull frogs, green frogs, wood frogs and toads. Unfortunately no chorus frogs this year. The garden has the highest densities w/ 2-3 frogs hoping away w/ every step. It`s rained at least 2-3 times a week w/ some pretty heavy dowpours here and there and a little hail. Perfect conditions for them here. And w/ me clearing out basking areas here and there and organic gardening only, the frog habitat has been improved and expanded and the turtles are now nesting(or trying to) in the driveway.
> 
> Hope to see y`all at the farm on Aug 17th. Anytime after 10am. We`ll have burgers, venison burgers, organic beans, corn, pickles, salad and the like. If you want you can bring water(ours is city water, none from the well), soda, snacks or a salad or grillin stuff if burgers aren`t your thing. Plenty o` space on Michelle`s new grill
> 
> Thanks, Aaron


----------



## rozdaboff

We will do some sort of fundraising. Bring something to donate, or bring money to buy -- or better yet, both :lol:


----------



## rozdaboff

Here is what I will have available for delivery at the GNYADS meeting. Please contact me for pictures/prices/etc. If you are at all interested, please inquire - as I would like to move as many frogs as possible before Vet school starts up again. For the frogs that say may be taken - I have had interest from someone outside of GNYADS that I am verifying - but contact me just in case if you are interested.

Variabilis INIBICO froglets - from two unrelated pairs
Ventrimaculatus Iquitos Red-Orange froglets - from two unrelated groups
Imitator INIBICO Cainarachi Valley juvis (2) - from two unrelated pairs
Yellow fantasticus (R. summersi) froglets (4)
Isla Popa Norte Pumilio (subadults) (3)
Tuss line Darkland Pumilio (subadult) (1) (may be taken)
2 Proven pairs 2006xRio/Cristo Pumilio (may be taken)
Tarapoto Imis (Understory/Stewart) froglets (2) (may be taken)\
Variabilis Linbo adult trio (1.0.2 - I think it is a 2.1)

I also bought a bulk order of Indian Almond leaves. If anyone needs some, I can offer them 5/$1. I also have calcium gluconate available ($5 a bottle). I can also start cultures of bean beetles for anyone who needs them.

I will be bringing some Kelley nominat fantasticus tads for the auction/donation.

Lastly, I am looking for 2- 18" Exo-terra cubes if anyone has any.

Oz


----------



## Julio

Hey Oz,
can i also throw in 20 almond leaves with my order?
thanks,
Julio


----------



## reggorf

We will be there. We have some super blue froglets, leuc froglets, cobalt froglets, imitator froglets, and 4 adult trivs to sell/trade. I have a few extra well started bean beetle cultures I would love to get rid of. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Roadrunner

NO bean beetle cultures allowed on my property, sorry.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

One of my friends is looking to sell his 1.1 pair of bastimentos pumilio. They are proven breeders, having transported tads successfully. 
They are 2007 imports from Panama.

they are in a 12X12X18 exoterra, with the accompanying light. 

here are some pictures:









the female with eggs (the male looks very similar)









The exo-terra (plants may not be in this condition)

the price is $250 for the tank, frogs and light. If you are just interested in the frogs they are $200

send me an email to let me know you would like to buy them, otherwise I will not be bringing them to the meeting

Matt


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hey everyone,
Mike said he would be able to take some plants and frogs to the meeting from our greenhouse. Pictured are the frogs:
Guarumo (prob trio) 
























adult cristobal 








Yellow rios (not guarumo) 
















intermedius (2 adults prob pair)
intermedius juvies (2)
shepard pumilio (proven female)

I will be happy to offer 10% off plants and frogs to members attending the meeting. Mike will be at a meeting with me Thurs, so if you would like anything we will need the orders in by then. Here is a link to our plants add:
http://www.dendroboard.com/plants-supplies-classifieds/topic42230.html
and to our frog add:
http://www.dendroboard.com/frog-classifieds/topic42591.html

*Please email me with orders..I do not always check pms*.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Corpus Callosum

and Mike's (AQUAMAC) email is [email protected] if you didn't have it already. I'll be picking up some plants from him Thursday to bring to the meeting so please if you want me to bring something for you from him let him know before then!

Going to email this to the mailing list.


----------



## Roadrunner

Any idea on a head count? I was thinking of starting the grill at noon, weather permitting. Pizza and wings as a back up.


----------



## rozdaboff

4 coming from Ithaca -

Matt
Mike K
Amanda (new member)
Myself

Forget to mention that we are aiming for 11:30-12PM arrival


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> Any idea on a head count? I was thinking of starting the grill at noon, weather permitting. Pizza and wings as a back up.


I'll be a little late but I'LL BE THERE


----------



## asilsdorf

frogfarm said:


> Any idea on a head count? I was thinking of starting the grill at noon, weather permitting. Pizza and wings as a back up.


I'll be there, I'm shooting for early afternoon.


----------



## reggorf

we will be there around 11ish.


----------



## bLue_reverie

Take ton of pics


----------



## reggorf

Thanks Aaron and Michelle for a great meeting. The walk around the property was fun trying to catch leopard frogs and field crickets. The auction was great. We all raised $350 for TWI. I know you were all sad that you did not get to take the last auction item home with you!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: Can"t wait for the next meeting. Oh BTW, I picked up 2 male azureus and a male leuc. I will have some happy girls soon. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Julio

so can you guys post some pics of the great frogs!! i was really bummed i couldn't make it since i had to work.


----------



## gary1218

I actually don't think anybody took any pics. We were too busy hanging around talking frogs, drinking beers and enjoying Michelle's GREAT barbeque.

Of course we did TRASH all you guys that came up with flimsy excuses not to show up


----------



## asilsdorf

I totally forgot to take pictures, I even had my camera in the car :-(

It was great to meet all of you guys, thanks for welcoming this Ohio guy to your meeting :-D I am now a TWI member and will be reading the ASN guidelines and joining that as well.

Aaron and Michelle, Thanks for hosting it was great to see you two again. It was great to see the farm and take a walk around. For those that didn't attend, you can't take more than a few steps outside at Aaron's farm without a leopard frog hopping out from under foot.


----------



## rozdaboff

I know that I posted to this thread last nite - but it appears to have gone MIA.

The meeting was great with good food, frogs and discussion.

We raised $275 dollars for donation to TWI - as well as the money to sponsor a GNYADS member's TWI membership. (a little less than the $350 Stacey claimed  )


----------



## Julio

question are we the only club that is doing fund raising? we should get other clubs involved on conservation fund raising.


----------



## tebame

Thanks Aaron and Michelle for hosting a great meeting. I always look foward to coming over. It always good to see everyboby.
Tim


----------



## adnama36

This was my first GYNADS meeting, and I just want to say thanks to everyone for being so welcoming! Aaron and Michelle's place is awesome, and Michelle grills one heck of a burger!

Hope to see everyone next time!


----------



## gary1218

adnama36 said:


> This was my first GYNADS meeting, and I just want to say thanks to everyone for being so welcoming! Aaron and Michelle's place is awesome, and Michelle grills one heck of a burger!
> 
> Hope to see everyone next time!


Good to get some new blood into our group. Of course now you're REQUIRED to make all the meetings  

Welcome aboard.


----------



## gary1218

Anybody in our group interested in crashing Joshs Frogs get together 9/27? My van will hold 6 of us. I would think it would need to be an overnighter.


----------



## reggorf

Oz, it was $310 then someone put in $40 to make it an even $350. Then we gave $40 back to Arlan to get his membership. So, it should have been a total of $350. At least, that is what I thought was happening.


----------



## rozdaboff

Stacey - I don't remember all of the details - but I put in a few more bucks to make it a $275 donation - and I had the TWI money in a separate pocket. So it didn't get mixed in with anything else.

IIRC - We had a total donation of $267 (without taking out Arlen's TWI) and then Gary threw in some cash to make it almost $300 - but then we took out $40 for Arlen's donation.


----------



## Roadrunner

I`m pretty sure it was $312 because I asked if anyone wanted anything for $13 to make it an even $325 or i was going to throw back in the $15 I was over. I think that`s when Gary pulled out his wallet. I know it was over $300 before Alren got his $40 back for a membership.
What I remember, $100 for the fants, $100 for the galacts, $25 from s&t for the trop springs, $5 from me for leaves, $10 from Gary for leaves, $5 from me for the plastic plants, then Gary`s fogger, the live plants and Gary`s extra donation and ?, that`s all I remember, it gets hazy from there
I think Matt threw in $20 to the donations for the Almirante female I gave him too, or was supposed to. We were both a bit tipsy when we were packing her up and that might not have got done.
It should be either $325 or $350. With only 9 people at the meeting it shouldn`t be hard to figure out w/in reason. You may have confused pockets?


----------



## gary1218

As I recall ANY & ALL extra money was supposed to go to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## rozdaboff

I just sent this to Gary in a PM response - but will post it here as well.



> Hey Gary -
> 
> I didn't count the money at Aaron's - I just took it from Aaron after giving $40 to the person for their TWI membership. I put it in an empty pocket until I got home - and then I took it to buy a MO for donation.
> 
> Somewhere along the way there must have been a goof up with the counting. I didn't bring any money to the meeting - and only had what I got paid by you and Julio - and after I paid Aaron for the El Dos and paid for my auction items - I had the right amount there.
> 
> Oz


SInce I don't work with cash normally - I know exactly what I had going into the meeting ($0) and what I had coming out after paying for frogs and auction items, etc. There was $267 in my pocket - which I added $8 to make an even $275 and bought a MO the next day (yesterday) after class.

I don't know what happened where - but that is all that I had in my possession.

In the future, I officially disvolunteer to work with the collection :roll:


----------



## rozdaboff

I will also check my pockets again when I get home tonight to see if there is something hidden in another pocket.


----------



## Julio

Oz i dont' think anyone is questioning your integrity, you are a trustworthy guys.


----------



## rozdaboff

I just checked - and there isn't anything in any of my pockets that I wore on Sunday that is unaccounted for.

I feel bad if it was something on my end. I certainly don't want TWI to be the one to lose out on this in the end - so I am going to add another $50 to the total so that the donation will be $325.


----------



## Julio

rozdaboff said:


> I just checked - and there isn't anything in any of my pockets that I wore on Sunday that is unaccounted for.
> 
> I feel bad if it was something on my end. I certainly don't want TWI to be the one to lose out on this in the end - so I am going to add another $50 to the total so that the donation will be $325.


 hey Oz,
i thought you guys also sponsored 2 memberships to TWI? so that is where the money went.


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> I just checked - and there isn't anything in any of my pockets that I wore on Sunday that is unaccounted for.
> 
> I feel bad if it was something on my end. I certainly don't want TWI to be the one to lose out on this in the end - so I am going to add another $50 to the total so that the donation will be $325.


I don't think that's fair to you Oz. I'm sure when somebody first counted it quickly when we finished the auctions it inadvertently got counted incorrectly. Then when we started adding extra funds to it to get it to a nice even number we just compounded the error. I think it was that final auction item that Stacey brought that got us all screwed up  Just kidding Stace  

I for one am very happy with sending in the funds you have with no additional donation on your part. That's a very respectable total for the few of us that were there.


----------



## rozdaboff

It isn't a big deal. I would just feel bad if money that was meant to be donated didn't make it to TWI. 

But, I think that the point you made to me in a PM earlier is a good one - we should have a treasurer - especially since we plan to do this regularly.


----------



## Roadrunner

No, I want to make sure that I didn`t hand you a wrong fold or we didn`t give arlen $80 to get a TWI membership(which wouldn`t matter anyway all going to the same place) or there wasn`t a second person to register w/ Twi. I`ll kick in the extra to get it to $325. If you had no other money and stuffed it all into one pocket that must`ve been what I gave you. We`re all pretty giving w/ the donations I don`t think it was anything but confusion. I`ll check downstairs under the tank area too.


----------



## rozdaboff

Honestly guys - not a big deal. As long as TWI gets the money. If the count was wrong - then it is just a better donation.

Aaron - you put up more than enough already (generous bidding and donation - as well as all the money for the food and having us over).

Everyone can just bid a little more at the next meeting.


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> Everyone can just bid a little more at the next meeting.



I'm good with that


----------



## reggorf

frogfarm said:


> I`m pretty sure it was $312 because I asked if anyone wanted anything for $13 to make it an even $325 or i was going to throw back in the $15 I was over. I think that`s when Gary pulled out his wallet. I know it was over $300 before Alren got his $40 back for a membership.
> What I remember, $100 for the fants, $100 for the galacts, $25 from s&t for the trop springs, $5 from me for leaves, $10 from Gary for leaves, $5 from me for the plastic plants, then Gary`s fogger, the live plants and Gary`s extra donation and ?, that`s all I remember, it gets hazy from there
> I think Matt threw in $20 to the donations for the Almirante female I gave him too, or was supposed to. We were both a bit tipsy when we were packing her up and that might not have got done.
> It should be either $325 or $350. With only 9 people at the meeting it shouldn`t be hard to figure out w/in reason. You may have confused pockets?


The box of real plants that brought went for at least $27. (Amanda gave $5, Oz gave $15, Gary gave $5, Matt gave $2). Arlan gave money for the fogger too. (I forget how much.). I thought it was $312, then people put in more money to get it up to $350 then we gave Arlan back the $40. I don't think that the ending amount really matters. What maters is that we are a great group raising a lot of money each meeting for conservation. I hope to see other groups starting to do this as well. So, who is hosting the next one? I hope to see some of you at Joshs for the next Michigan one.


----------



## rozdaboff

I wanted to see if there would be interest in a meeting at my place the second weekend in December (the 13th or 14th). My schedule isn't too flexible - so if it doesn't work, no worries. It has been a little while since the last meet, and since I am entering clinics the first week in January for a year - I don't think I will be able to host/attend many meetings next year. I know it will be close to the holidays - so maybe it isn't the best idea. Sunday December 7th is also a slight possibility - but I can update that soon.

I moved to a new place, so the frog room is quite a bit more spacious than the last time (i.e. people can actually walk around the room more than two at a time  ). Not much in the way of new tanks though.

Let me know what you guys think.

Oz


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

rozdaboff said:


> I wanted to see if there would be interest in a meeting at my place the first weekend in December (the 6th or 7th). My schedule isn't too flexible - so if it doesn't work, no worries. It has been a little while since the last meet, since I am entering clinics the first week in January for a year - I don't think I will be able to host/attend many meetings next year.
> 
> I moved to a new place, so the frog room is quite a bit more spacious than the last time (i.e. people can actually walk around the room more than two at a time  ). Not much in the way of new tanks though.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Oz


Man I would love to come to this one but a 6 hour drive is rough!
Andy


----------



## rozdaboff

Hey Andy -

Mapquest has it about 4.5 hours each way. I drove to Rob M's house once, and that was about right to get there, although we hit some traffic on the way back. Usually at least one of NYC people make the drive, so if you wanted you could carpool. But I agree, the distance is rough.

Farthest I drove for a one-day regional meet was to sports_docs place in NH. Long day - but it was a lot of fun.

Oz


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

rozdaboff said:


> Hey Andy -
> 
> Mapquest has it about 4.5 hours each way. I drove to Rob M's house once, and that was about right to get there, although we hit some traffic on the way back. Usually at least one of NYC people make the drive, so if you wanted you could carpool. But I agree, the distance is rough.
> 
> Farthest I drove for a one-day regional meet was to sports_docs place in NH. Long day - but it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Oz


Rob,
Yeah I ran the mapquest from my house to Ithica and it came up at 5hrs 56min from my house. I would love to come so maybe carpooling would be an option.
Andy


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Andy not sure how far you are from me, but I'm right near the throggs neck bridge and last time I went there it took me 4 hours flat (no traffic).

.. and on that note I'm going to the MADS meeting this Saturday which is 4.5 hours drive as well. Trips are more worthwhile if you're selling frogs or stuff


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Mike,
Yeah I'm by the Verranzano bridge but thanks for the info it def. changed my mind.
Andy


----------



## rozdaboff

I didn't check my schedule close enough and I had the wrong weekend. It would be the second weekend (Dec. 13th/14th). This might be getting too close to the holidays for some. So let me know what you guys think.

Oz


----------



## gary1218

I'm out of town in Cleveleand, OH the weekend of 13/14. So...........you HAVE to change it to a different weekend  Just kidding. But if another weekend works I would be there. I'm sure Aaron would drive along with me.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

And I wouldn't mind some more styrofoam containers from Gary.. so we do have to do it on another weekend


----------



## rozdaboff

The first full weekend (Dec. 6/7) is out for me. The third weekend (20/21) is getting too close to the holidays.

The only other option would be either the Sat. or Sun after Thanksgiving (Nov. 30/Dec. 1). 

Since part of the impetus (on my part) for the meeting was getting you some frogs - it would probably help if you could make it Gary 

Oz


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> Since part of the impetus (on my part) for the meeting was getting you some frogs - it would probably help if you could make it Gary
> 
> Oz


I was kind of hoping that was part of it 

I could do Sat. 11/29.


----------



## gary1218

Corpus Callosum said:


> And I wouldn't mind some more styrofoam containers from Gary.. so we do have to do it on another weekend



I'll start saving them for you Mike.


----------



## rozdaboff

Sunday the 1st is out Gary? I am worried that for people driving for the holiday, Saturday might be too much. (Plus we will be getting back from Jersey probably late Friday night).

Edit - and if its because of the Bills game - I have a nice new HDTV


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> Sunday the 1st is out Gary? I am worried that for people driving for the holiday, Saturday might be too much. (Plus we will be getting back from Jersey probably late Friday night).
> 
> Edit - and if its because of the Bills game - I have a nice new HDTV


Sunday would be the 30th, correct?

I've got something going on Sunday morning till 11:30. It would probably be 1:30 before I could get there. And I'd have a very cute 11 month old golden puppy with me


----------



## reggorf

I think you guys should have it before the 13th/14th weekend, so that if we need anything, Gary can bring it to us when he is in Cleveland that weekend. (wink, wink) I don't think we will be able to make this one Oz being in between the holidays. That is a pretty busy time of the year for us. Maybe we could make the next one.


----------



## rozdaboff

Not looking so good for a meeting during that time period, eh?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Guess we'll have to hold off until the spring or whenever you have a clear schedule.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

So while we did have a list of emails that everyone has been replying to, we don't have an official mailing list. So I made one for us.

Everyone on the old list has been sent an automated invitation to join the new list. Once you confirm the invitation and join, all you need to do to send an email to everyone on the list, is send an email to [email protected] 

Now for people who were not on the previous list and want to join manually..

To subscribe to the mailing list, send an email to [email protected] (write anything in the subject).

After a minute or two, you will get another email that asks you to confirm that you wanted to sign up, and asks you to click a link in order to confirm. Once you click the link, you're done and are good to go.

After you are subscribed, if you want to send an email to everyone on the mailing list, just send an email to [email protected]

If anyone has a problem signing up just PM me for my cell # and I'll walk you through on the phone.


----------



## rozdaboff

Sweet.

So I don't need the old Word document that had everyone's email on it?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not unless you want to personally email them one last time and tell them to subscribe to the new list. But they all got an automated invitation anyhow.


----------



## rozdaboff

Not really.

But - I didn't get an automated email....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hmm then in that case maybe everyone should manually sign up. It must not have gone through with the invitation or server is lagging.


----------



## rozdaboff

It didn't like my Cornell email address. I sent a request, but I didn't get a response - but my AOL address was fine.


----------



## dannyces

hello sorry if i missed it but i would like to join up, but i dont know how????? i am new to the area and i am also new to pdfs well ive been reading this board for a while and i just started my first viv. i am just outside of syracuse and i guess any info would be great thanks 
Danny


----------



## Julio

any news on a possible meeting?


----------



## rozdaboff

Winter meetings are tough just because of the crazy weather out here. We can get the perfect date - and then find out two days before the meeting there will be a foot of snow...

I don't mind hosting the next meeting - but I will need to look at my clinic schedule to see when the next chance would be.


----------



## Roadrunner

I was going to have something in april/may.


rozdaboff said:


> Winter meetings are tough just because of the crazy weather out here. We can get the perfect date - and then find out two days before the meeting there will be a foot of snow...
> 
> I don't mind hosting the next meeting - but I will need to look at my clinic schedule to see when the next chance would be.


----------



## Julio

sounds good.


----------



## dannyces

ok so i think im on the list???? i would love to find out about helping out (i run an art gallery and can make donations for a raffle or something) anyway hope to meet everyone in person soon
Danny


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Danny, what's your email? I'll check to make sure you're on the list.


----------



## dannyces

hello
My email is [email protected]
im pretty sure im on the list i just got an email from you about frogs for sale
i guess theres no word yet on the next meeting?
Thanks danny


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Mike or Oz can you get Richard and I on the list as well?
Andy


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Sure, you can either give me your emails and I'll send you the invite, or you can sign up yourself automatically by emailing [email protected] . Then once on the list you can email everyone by sending an email to [email protected] .


----------



## Roadrunner

Looks like I`ll be hosting a meeting the first week of march. Or at least some will be coming to pick some frogs from Mark Pepper. Anyone who wants animals from him you can email him for a price list and you can pick up your animals here. 
Is there enough people who can stop out to make it a full meeting? It would be Saturday March 7th.
Anyone getting frogs from Mark who can`t make the meeting could stop out and get your frogs during the week also.


----------



## Otis

I'll be there.

What time were you thinking of having it?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Is Mark coming to the meeting too or just dropping off stuff beforehand?

There's another meeting scheduled on the same day in Pennsylvania ( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/36683-southeastern-pa-gathering-march-2.html ) but I'm partial to GNYADS..


----------



## Roadrunner

Mark will probably be up mon or tues before hand.

Probably noonish?


----------



## Otis

I just emailed Understory and just so everyone knows, orders need to be finalized by the 16th so they can get the necessary permits, so don't delay ordering until the last minute.


----------



## Julio

sounds good i will reserve the date.


----------



## gary1218

MY ORDER IS ALREADY IN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to get my trio of Veradero Imis 

Aaron, I was hoping to take off from work the day Mark comes out to meet him and pick up the frogs. Is that OK? I'll still make the get together on that Saturday as well.

Emily, I'll have your taras for you as well.


----------



## Otis

gary1218 said:


> Can't wait to get my trio of Veradero Imis
> 
> Emily, I'll have your taras for you as well.


 

Nice gary, those veradero's are sick (in a very, very good way)


----------



## reggorf

One or both of us will be there. Should be fun as always. Too bad there may still be snow! BLAH!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Well unless one of the meetings moves to Sunday or something, I don't think I can make this meeting since I'll be at the PA meeting. I would come if I got some frogs but didn't get anything this shipment, I will probably get something the next shipment and can always drive up then. The PA meeting has a nice turnout, it's closer, and I need to try the beer that Jason Konopinski brewed. I have been wanting to try his beer for a while now. Will catch you guys later in the spring


----------



## Roadrunner

Hi Mike,
If Sunday works for more people we can switch it. If it`s just Mike who can`t make it on Sat I don`t think we should change it. no offense Mike but I`d hate to have the frogs another day to switch for one person who isn`t getting frogs and possibly make it so someone else can`t make it. If there are more that can show on Sunday we`ll change it though. Sorry for the conflict.
I`d like to have another "real" meeting in April IF I can finish downstairs. We can have a bonfire and such. I`d like to finish the downstairs beforehand but the roof just got moved to top priority w/ 4 leaks this winter.


----------



## flyangler18

I'm be all over an April meeting like white on rice.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

No prob Aaron, I did not want you to change anything for me was just curious. You guys should just have it on Saturday. Like you and I both said, I'm not getting frogs and other people are, so they're what matters. I'll see you in April (or whenever downstairs is finished).


----------



## Roadrunner

Corpus Callosum said:


> No prob Aaron, I did not want you to change anything for me was just curious. You guys should just have it on Saturday. Like you and I both said, I'm not getting frogs and other people are, so they're what matters. I'll see you in April (or whenever downstairs is finished).


Don`t discount it yet since no one`s really chimed in. If Sunday`s better for more people that`s fine too. Do you really want to do all the driving though.
Snow should be gone this weekend. Hi`s in the 40`s for a couple days!!
-3f this A.M.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

frogfarm said:


> Do you really want to do all the driving though.


Ha, I think you're right about that one, it is going to be a lot of driving. I should probably just wait until the next meeting or frog shipment to make the drive  . I hope it's warmer in April / May.


----------



## dannyces

hey i will be there. sunday would probly be better for me but sat is just as good ill just take a sick day  
any idea on what time to be there and i will need to get directions
Danny


----------



## Roadrunner

www.aaronsfrogfarm.com for the address and I`ll post on my page time and date. Probably noonish?
I should tell catfish, or if someone has `em as their friend should tell `em.


----------



## dannyces

great got it im in manlius so thats not bad at all. cant wait to meet everyone 
Danny


----------



## catfish

frogfarm said:


> www.aaronsfrogfarm.com for the address and I`ll post on my page time and date. Probably noonish?
> I should tell catfish, or if someone has `em as their friend should tell `em.


Hey, thanks for thinking about me. Tim just let me know about the meeting. I'll keep looking on your website for the date and time. Any time/date is good for me since I live so close. 
Lynn


----------



## Julio

well if its really cold i might now make it, depends on the weather.


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like I could be going as well regardless of the weather, unless if there is some big snowstorm, other than that I think I'm going to be picking up some altamazonica from Mark, I have to still finalize my order.


----------



## insularexotics

So is this happening Saturday March 7?


----------



## Roadrunner

insularexotics said:


> So is this happening Saturday March 7?


Probably. Just have to confirm w/ Mark when he`s comin down.


----------



## Julio

well guys, i am out, i think i am gonna have my frogs shipped instead, hopefully will be at the next one when the weather is a little nicer.


----------



## Otis

Are we bringing plants/supplies to auction/swap like at Oz's?


----------



## Roadrunner

We should probably get a head count to see?


----------



## reggorf

1 for sure, probably both of us though.


----------



## dannyces

looks like i will be able to make it even if i have to take a sick day (hope my boss dont see this).
would it be ok if i bring my better half ??? and is there anything i can bring food or beer???
Danny


----------



## gary1218

Count me IN!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

We`ll have homebrewed beer and some snacks. Anything else is welcome. Doesn`t seem to be too many coming, enough to do an auction or anything. Although I will auction off those plastic plants!!!


----------



## reggorf

Those plants are not coming home with me!!!!!! We will bring some kind of food. Maybe I will actually try to cook something the night before if I have time.


----------



## catfish

Count me in for bringing food - how about pizza?
Lynn


----------



## rozdaboff

As of right now - I don't think I will be able to make the meeting. If that changes, I will let you guys know.

Also - if there is anyone passing by Ithaca on their way to the meeting, let me know. I have been holding some frogs for a very anxious GNYADS member, and if the "froglets" start breeding in their temp container - I am keeping them


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> I have been holding some frogs for a very anxious GNYADS member, and if the "froglets" start breeding in their temp container - I am keeping them


That's what I'm worried about


----------



## dannyces

hey guys sorry if this is off topic but does anyone have pygmy chams for sale they can bring 
Danny


----------



## Roadrunner

Meeting is off till weekend after the 17th. Typical border problems is pushing things back. Best thing because of the early next week cold snap. Mark will be sending out emails tomorrow as he`s been pretty busy w/ last minute stipulations in process at the border. 
How`s the 21st 22nd look?


----------



## gary1218

Well that really S....KS!!!

I guess it will give me time to get you a few more small foam shipping boxes and gel packs


----------



## reggorf

Well, it will be harder now for both of us to come unless someone at Tony's work can switch shifts with him. Tony has to request off by the 10th of the previous month. We will try. Maybe now some of those other New Yorkers can make it. 

Gary, I would like to bring some of those boxes home too if you can spare them. Me and Larry are both in need of them. Thanks.


----------



## gary1218

reggorf said:


> Gary, I would like to bring some of those boxes home too if you can spare them. Me and Larry are both in need of them. Thanks.


OK.

I have been saving just small ones for Aaron. But I get in a REALLY nice medium size box that I've just been throwing out lately. I'll start saving those as well.


----------



## Roadrunner

Ya, but the temps will be better for shipping when Mark comes down. They have a new rule that you can`t import w/out a broker, even though Mark had all the paperwork already done and there just wasn`t enough time to find one w/ an opening that day(when usfws would be there for the appt) and get all the paperwork to them, processed and in. Just another way for them to get someone else paid.


----------



## Julio

that sucks, i am so exited to get my frogs is hard to wait much longer!! let make a run at the border and get some Vioxx too!! jk


----------



## reggorf

Any news on a new meeting date?


----------



## flybuster

i am from the buffalo area ind would be very intrested in attending.do you post dates and times here or would i find them somewhere else.


----------



## reggorf

They will be posted here when they are decided.


----------



## flybuster

thank you...


----------



## dannyces

hello everyone
the 21 or 22nd would be fine for me i would just need alittle time to put in for it at work if its on saturday
Danny


----------



## reggorf

bump for a meeting date.......


----------



## Roadrunner

21st or 22nd better for everyone?



reggorf said:


> bump for a meeting date.......


----------



## catfish

Either day is good for me.
Lynn


----------



## gary1218

Either day works for me as well.


----------



## rozdaboff

It depends on my on-call schedule - but Saturday would probably be better if I could make it.


----------



## reggorf

22nd would probably be better for us.


----------



## Julio

sorry guys that weekend is not good for me i have a reef conference to attend.


----------



## Otis

Either day is good for me as well.


----------



## Roadrunner

I think Sat may be the best day.


----------



## gary1218

Aaron,

Do you have a definite date yet from Mark for when he's bringing down the frogs? Are we 100% sure they will be there by the weekend of the 21st?


----------



## Philsuma

What month?

Location of the meeting....I'm assuming Upstate NY?


----------



## Julio

i don't think they have worked things out yet, they are still working on it, but i would not worry about it i am sure we would get them real soon i am itching to get mine as well. It just means they will be a little bigger.


----------



## yours

Someone should host a meeting in the GARDEN STATE baby!!! NJ! NJ! NJ!



Anyone?


*crickets chirping*






Alex


----------



## Julio

we have had meetings in Jersey just had one last summer, i am sure we will have one soon if Mike and Ryan host again.


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> What month?
> 
> Location of the meeting....I'm assuming Upstate NY?


Phil, are you thinking road trip?


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> Phil, are you thinking road trip?


Sure....I travel to Ft Lauderdale almost every month....why not throw in upstate NY / Canada ?


----------



## Roadrunner

Western New York between lake Erie and Ontario. Sat., most likely, so far.


----------



## Roadrunner

Yes, He will be here the 17th. Anyone can pick up your frogs tues on.



gary1218 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Do you have a definite date yet from Mark for when he's bringing down the frogs? Are we 100% sure they will be there by the weekend of the 21st?


----------



## Philsuma

frogfarm said:


> Yes, He will be here the 17th. Anyone can pick up your frogs tues on.


What month?


----------



## Roadrunner

This one. March


Philsuma said:


> What month?


----------



## Julio

alright!!!!


----------



## reggorf

So, Tony can't get off work. I have off Saturday and Sunday. Let me know if I can bring anything.


----------



## gary1218

Aaron is getting the small foam shipping boxes I've been saving but I do have some nice medium size boxes - outside box dimensions are 12" x 13" x 14" with a 1 1/2" foam box on the inside. 

















Let me know if anybody is interested in them and I'll bring them to the get together.


----------



## reggorf

Gary, I will take as many as will fit in my car for me and Larry. Thanks.


----------



## gary1218

reggorf said:


> Gary, I will take as many as will fit in my car for me and Larry. Thanks.


OK, I'll bring what I have.


----------



## dannyces

hello everyone
so is there an exact date???? looks like it will be either the 21 or 22, if its on sunday i can make it sat is no good for me that week. hope to finally meet everyone
Danny


----------



## rozdaboff

I am going to do my best to make it. I just need to know for sure if it is Saturday or Sunday so I can coordinate next weekend's schedule.


----------



## Roadrunner

I guess I wrote that to Stacey, sat looks best for most? Or is it that 3 people can`t make sunday. This is up to you guys to decide, I`m here both days. Whichever day has the least conflicts, add it up. :0)


----------



## reggorf

I think most everyone said either day is fine, except Danny. He can't make it on Saturday. I am off both days, so either is fine. Tony can't make it at all.


----------



## Philsuma

I would like to attend guys, but I would need much more than a week or so notice...


----------



## Roadrunner

If there is only one person that can`t make it one of the days then it`ll be the other. Sunday it is?
Phil, There`ll be another once bonfire time is here, probably after Mark`s next shipment in 2 + months.


----------



## yours

So you guys are having a NY meeting next Sunday? What was the address again? I'd like to mapquest it and see how far away it is 



Alex


----------



## temscbame

click on Aaronsfrogfarm.com, in Aarons post.The address is on the bottom of the home page.


----------



## dannyces

hello everyone
i would love to come but being as i am not getting any frogs or anything please dont change the day for me . i might still be able to get off sat. so please just make it whats best for everyone. my first viv is getting close to completion so i am dying to meet everyone.......
Danny


----------



## Roadrunner

Hi Danny,
Don`t worry, there`s no one else to plan around. As far as I know everyone can make it both days. I`ll be here. 
Does anyone want to make a decision or is it up to me? :0)


----------



## reggorf

I think that if everyone can do Sunday, we should just do Sunday. That way everyone can makes plans for the weekend.


----------



## dannyces

ok well if its good for everyone else count me in.... is there anything i can bring??
Danny


----------



## Julio

is there any chance we can have Mark at the next meeting?


----------



## gary1218

So what day for sure is everybody coming out to Aaron's and what time? 

TRUST ME, it will be worth the trip to see the benedictas Aaron got from Mark.


----------



## reggorf

I was thinking Sunday at noon. Are we cooking out again? What can I bring?


----------



## Otis

Ok, so lets finalize this thing! sunday at noon works for me, how does that work for everyone else?

So the list so far is, I think:
aaron
gary
stacey
danny
me (and my mama)

anyone else? oz? catfish?


----------



## dannyces

hey just to confirm i will be there at noon... looking forward it meeting everyone can i bring anything??
Danny


----------



## Roadrunner

Sorry, I have to get w/ my other half for an answer on the bringin anything. 
Sunday at noon works for me.


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> Sorry, I have to get w/ my other half for an answer on the bringin anything.
> Sunday at noon works for me.


Careful Aaron. Michelle is not your "other" half, they go by your "better" half


----------



## rozdaboff

I still don't know for sure yet. I really want to get out there - as I haven't seen most of you for a while. But, I start my Large Animal Emergency rotation on Monday - and I haven't had much Large Animal stuff recently. So - I think I should probably spend the day studying so I don't kill anything


----------



## flybuster

i will be there and looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> I still don't know for sure yet. I really want to get out there - as I haven't seen most of you for a while. But, I start my Large Animal Emergency rotation on Monday - and I haven't had much Large Animal stuff recently. So - I think I should probably spend the day studying so I don't kill anything


You're really taking this school stuff WAY to serious Oz. Or is it that MY fants are finally breeding and now you don't want to give them to me


----------



## Roadrunner

Aww, we miss ya oz, but we understand if you can`t. too bad you didn`t have a nice guy like Gary nearby who could drive while you study.  
Probably doin pizza and wings.
There`ll be another, if things go well, in about 6 weeks, temps will be good for a bonfire. We`ll take a raincheck if you can`t make this one? We`ll see if Mark can make it fri and do a bonfire that nite.
Oh, anyone have any film containers they want to part w/, black please?
Hey Scott, good I won`t have to find your #.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Can't make this one but I'll definitely be at the next one with the bonfire  . Have fun guys!


----------



## reggorf

Aaron, I have a ton of black film cups. I will bring them along. I will also be briging lots of plant cuttings to share.


----------



## rozdaboff

I am not completely bailing out yet. We will see how much I want to study by Sunday.



gary1218 said:


> Or is it that MY fants are finally breeding and now you don't want to give them to me


I have had these frogs for so long - they did start breeding, and the 4 that you are getting are their offspring  J/K of course 

If Gary wants - he can come down and pick me up, and then drop me off after the meeting


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> If Gary wants - he can come down and pick me up, and then drop me off after the meeting


Ummmmmmm.................I'll get back to you on that one when I think of an excuse why I can't


----------



## rozdaboff

For Gary....

Probable female









Probable female









Probable male









And my favorite. Not sure on sex yet - but I love the pattern.


----------



## Roadrunner

Kewl, thanks Stacey.
Nice Oz, Well I hope you can make it, but I understand the studying.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Oz if you kill that large animal we may have to give you a negative reputation mark,  .


----------



## gary1218

rozdaboff said:


> For Gary....
> 
> Probable female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probable female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probable male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite. Not sure on sex yet - but I love the pattern.


OK.................YOU WIN. What time do I need to be at your place to pick you up???


----------



## Otis

Does anyone have isopod, dwarf woodlice, or bean beetle cultures?


----------



## reggorf

I have bean beetles I could bring if aaron is ok with it. I promise to put them in a box and wrap the whole thing with packing tape so that none escape. Let me know.


----------



## Roadrunner

Yep, make it a biohazard bag. I have over 50 types of beans to grow this year and my seed is all stored in the house. From car to car only!!


----------



## catfish

otis07 said:


> Ok, so lets finalize this thing! sunday at noon works for me, how does that work for everyone else?
> 
> So the list so far is, I think:
> aaron
> gary
> stacey
> danny
> me (and my mama)
> 
> anyone else? oz? catfish?


Yep- I'm in - and bringing a veggie pizza with me.
Lynn


----------



## dannyces

can i bring anything??? beer,soda,cake 
Danny


----------



## flybuster

Anybody need a couple hundred 1/8 inch crickets i wont use them before they get to big. I can bring them on sunday?


----------



## temscbame

I have a male GL Lamasi for sale. I've heard him call, but it's been a while. If anybody is interested, send me a PM. I can bring him to the meeting.
Tim


----------



## gary1218

flybuster said:


> Anybody need a couple hundred 1/8 inch crickets i wont use them before they get to big. I can bring them on sunday?


I don't need a couple hundred but I've got some yellow terribs that would snack on a few of them.


----------



## reggorf

I will take pinhead crickets for sure.


----------



## Otis

flybuster said:


> Anybody need a couple hundred 1/8 inch crickets i wont use them before they get to big. I can bring them on sunday?


I would be glad to take some off your hands


----------



## DCreptiles

hey guys MADS meet was my first frog meet they said it was done a lil diff and a great turn out. thinking about attending the GNYADS meet what should i expect?


----------



## Julio

well, a lot more frogs and a conservation auction at the end, bring some frog stuff to donate


----------



## Roadrunner

dannyces said:


> can i bring anything??? beer,soda,cake
> Danny


I haven`t heard any cake in a while. Maybe something w/ Mr. Mastadon Farm? jk
We`ll have some beer, home brewed and otherwise. Michelle was planning on getting some pizza. Whatever y`all wanna bring.


----------



## catfish

frogfarm said:


> I haven`t heard any cake in a while. Maybe something w/ Mr. Mastadon Farm? jk
> We`ll have some beer, home brewed and otherwise. Michelle was planning on getting some pizza. Whatever y`all wanna bring.


I ordered a sheet pizza for Sunday, but would be happy to change the order to wings or subs instead. Let me know. 
Lynn


----------



## Roadrunner

No you don`t have to change it. Michelle said she`d do some sides or something. Thank You.


----------



## yours

Anyone from around South Jersey/Philly going to this meeting? 



Alex


----------



## catfish

frogfarm said:


> No you don`t have to change it. Michelle said she`d do some sides or something. Thank You.


Wonderful. I decided to pick up a bucket of wings also so please tell Michelle not to order any. See you tomorrow.
Lynn


----------



## reggorf

I trimmed a lot of my tanks and have a ton of cuttings to give away. However, I have a slight problem right now. I was trying to catch my male gecko(klemmeri) for someone coming to the meeting, and he escaped. This was about two hours ago. I have all the frog lights off and only the gecko lights on, hoping he will stick around those tanks to stay warm. I also have some humid hides and baby food out for him and his tank door open. I am so sad that he escaped and worried about him in my really dry house. Wish me luck in finding him before bed tonight so I can get some sleep before my 3.5 hour drive. See everyone tomorrow. 

Oh yeah, I am bringing chips and homemade chip dip. and I found some lemon cake/bread. I was going to bake cookies, but i am hunting a gecko instead.


----------



## temscbame

I have a 55 gal tank with a completed background. all it needs is substrate and plants. It's never been used. I'm going to bring it tomorrow, if anyone is interested.


----------



## dannyces

hey all hope its ok im gonna bring my better half???? im also gonna bring some kick a## dip cant wait to meet everyone
Danny
oh yeah good luck with the catch, i got a snake still lose in the last apartment


----------



## chadbandman

If you take a milk jug and cut a bigger hole in the top. Put some calcium supplement in it bottom add crickets and swirl around. Then hang a on a cage you gotta great phelsuma trap.


----------



## reggorf

No luck finding the gecko. I hope he is ok whereever he has decided to hide. I am leaving as soon as the jeep warms up. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## dannyces

hey guys bad news im not gonna be able to make it..... went outside today to start the car turned the key and click click click then nothing i think the starter on my piece of s##t car finally had enough. i guess its better then if something happened half way there but thats just my luck sorry again and i hope to make it to the next one
Danny


----------



## Roadrunner

Check if your lights are on. Happened twice to me last week and I had to charge the battery. well I left the lights on once, missed an appt. got it started and didn`t take it for a drive and had to charge it again.


----------



## markpulawski

My car died the other day, AAA told me to put it in nuetral and try and start it, fired right up. before that several attempts and not a sound just dead silence.


----------



## Julio

hope the meeting is going well, post some pics and let us, who were not able to make this one appreciate it through your photographs!!


----------



## gary1218

You guys should have made it. Mark gave Aaron some extra of the benedictas to give to everybody that came to the meeting. MAN..............THEY ARE SWEEEEEET.


----------



## Julio

Yeah ok!! we are not that gullible.


----------



## rozdaboff

Hope it was a great meeting - and I want to see some more pictures of the Benedicta and Flavovittatus.


----------



## gary1218

We had a great time. Got to meet some new faces from the Buffalo, NY area. Lot of good conversation.

I actually don't think anybody brought a camera. SORRY


----------



## catfish

Oh man, I brought my camera and didn't take one picture! Totally distracted by Aaron's beautiful frogs.


----------



## reggorf

I am home and unpacked. Still no gecko. i am home all day tomorrow, so maybe I will see him out and about. Thanks for hosting another meeting Aaron. All the frogs look great. i had fun playing with Izzy. Thanks everyone for taking all those plant cutting off my hands. Nice to meet the new people and see the "old" people again. See you all again soon.


----------



## gary1218

reggorf said:


> Nice to meet the new people and see the "old" people again.



Is she talking about ME with that "old" remark????????


----------



## dancjoseph

Just curious if this ever went out on the email list? I didn't see it, but have seen a few other things going back and forth. I didn't see this going until today, although I wouldn't have been able to make it up for it this past weekend anyways...

I live near Pittsburgh, but usually go up to my parents in Lockport about once a month...


----------



## reggorf

gary1218 said:


> Is she talking about ME with that "old" remark????????


Absolutely not. By old, I meant the regulars. HAHA!


----------



## catfish

reggorf said:


> I am home and unpacked. Still no gecko. i am home all day tomorrow, so maybe I will see him out and about. Thanks for hosting another meeting Aaron. All the frogs look great. i had fun playing with Izzy. Thanks everyone for taking all those plant cutting off my hands. Nice to meet the new people and see the "old" people again. See you all again soon.


Please keep us updated on the status of the gecko on the lam! Thank you, again, for your plant cuttings, they look beautiful in my new tank. And if I do say so myself, the yellow terribilis look lovely sitting on that purple plant!
Lynn


----------



## reggorf

catfish said:


> Please keep us updated on the status of the gecko on the lam! Thank you, again, for your plant cuttings, they look beautiful in my new tank. And if I do say so myself, the yellow terribilis look lovely sitting on that purple plant!
> Lynn


That is awesome Lynn. Good luck with them. They are little pigs so make sure you have lots of bugs. I am still looking for the little guy. I have hope because I have heard from others that have had them go missing for up to a month and found them alive. I will just leave his tank door open and the light on for him. Maybe he will keep my fruit fly population down in the frog room. HAHA! But, I would rather have him safe in the tank.


----------



## rozdaboff

dancjoseph said:


> Just curious if this ever went out on the email list? I didn't see it, but have seen a few other things going back and forth. I didn't see this going until today, although I wouldn't have been able to make it up for it this past weekend anyways...
> 
> I live near Pittsburgh, but usually go up to my parents in Lockport about once a month...


Sorry - that is probably my fault. No, I didn't even think to email the list. I will try and remember for next time. Also - Mike made up the GNYADS list for us through that online service, but I should probably forward on the document of all names on to someone else for safety as well as remembering when I don't 

I volunteer Gary


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I forgot to post it to the mailing list as well, but it sounds like it was a great turnout and a good time, always is.


----------



## flybuster

It was nice meeting all of you guy's "gal's" I really appreciate the plants and cuttings , now i have two planted tanks with nothing to go in them. yet! 
thank you again


----------



## dannyces

hello everyone
sorry again to miss out sounds like it was a great time.... anyways finally got the car started it was the starter theres nothing i hate more then working on a car in the freezing cold. i guess thats what i get i knew it was going and i just kept putting it off
Danny


----------



## Otis

Thanks for hosting another great meeting Aaron.

Any luck with the gecko Stacey?


----------



## reggorf

No gecko yet here. How is your little guy Emily?


----------



## Otis

reggorf said:


> No gecko yet here. How is your little guy Emily?


Great! He was not in the tank five minutes before he started basking. 
He's a lot different from my grandis which is sort of suprising. He's actually less spazzy if you can believe that.
Thanks again Stacey!


----------



## Clthomps

Hello Everyone! Nice to find some "local" froggers, I just set up 3 tanks, Although at this point I do not have any frogs. So if any of you have some babies for sale (or adults, I am not picky) I would be glad to pick them up in person.


----------



## Roadrunner

What`s everyone doing in March and April? I`m finishing up a couple projects and the house should be ready for a meeting by then.
Aaron


----------



## gary1218

COOL!!! I'll be there


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Andy in Brooklyn is hosting a meeting at his place on March 14th for the NYC/tristate people, so maybe we could do later in March or April ?


----------



## reggorf

Aaron, 

I was just talking with another board member about how i thought you had wanted to have a meeting in the spring. Great idea!!! One or both of us would most likely be there. Just let us know when.


----------



## reggorf

Any word on a date for the meeting yet?


----------



## Roadrunner

No, unfortunately I have to get a concrete pad poured in the barn in the spring. Until then I can`t get all the crap downstairs moved out to the barn to finish the downstairs. It depends on weather. I`d like to have it done by the end of March beginning of april to have it after a shipment from Mark. The next shipment is in May. Maybe we should shoot for May?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

There's also a shipment March 30th I think, but anytime in April or May would be great.


----------



## reggorf

bump for a meeting date?


----------



## Roadrunner

May ##????????


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> May ##????????


May 15th?????????


----------



## Roadrunner

Works for me.


----------



## catman25

can we start a seperate thread now that a date is set , was going to go to desantis but thats a 4 hr drive each way and each way with a cruddy vehicle . is this private invite only or open to dendroboard ?


----------



## Roadrunner

This is the thread we use for our group. It`s open to anyone willing to make the trip



catman25 said:


> can we start a seperate thread now that a date is set , was going to go to desantis but thats a 4 hr drive each way and each way with a cruddy vehicle . is this private invite only or open to dendroboard ?


----------



## Roadrunner

Anyone else want to come out? Blue spot salamanders are out now.


----------



## rozdaboff

I'll see how my schedule plays out - but I have finals the following week (last finals as a vet student - WooHoo)


----------



## Roadrunner

thinking of calling this one on lack of interest.


----------



## gary1218

frogfarm said:


> thinking of calling this one on lack of interest.


BUMMER. But, I can always come over to visit you any time


----------



## Roadrunner

Anyone can come visit anytime. If there were going to be more than a half dozen people I`d cancel work, but I have trees to cut and gardens to plant when I can get people here. Unfortunately that is mostly on the weekends.



gary1218 said:


> BUMMER. But, I can always come over to visit you any time


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Maybe we can coordinate something with the NEFG and get those guys to drive out too?


----------



## stemcellular

I'd be up for driving a carpool of NEFG folks out your way, Aaron.


----------



## Roadrunner

Don`t you guys/gals have a meeting next weekend?


----------



## stemcellular

frogfarm said:


> Don`t you guys/gals have a meeting next weekend?


There is a meeting in NJ on Sat, I believe. Nothing scheduled in NE until August at Shawn's, I believe.


----------



## Roadrunner

The meeting will have to be moved. I have to clear out trees that shade the garden so that I can plant and the people cutting the trees are getting me a stump grinder for sat/sun. I have over 100 stumps to grind and limited time to do it. Any other dates interest anyone?


----------



## catman25

interested any time lol ...


----------



## Roadrunner

Looks like I have someone coming out for a terribilis trade June 12th. That`s a Saturday. Anyone else interested in stopping out? BBQ and wildlife watching are on the top of the activities list for the day.


----------



## catman25

hey aaron , i may be avail and wanting wanna make sure the gf isnt working cause she was pissed when she missed the desantis get together ... always wanted to check ur spot since frog day in stanton island , havent seen ya sense then . i may need some help.. i live in auburn which frowns on exotic pets so ive kept my own collection , but ive grown and have quit a few school contacting me ( my kids have loose mouths ) well they wanted me to do class presentations with donating a tadpole and possible a small enclosure for 3 months ( most tadpoles "azureus ) wouldnt be finish morphin till then any way ....... n e how has any one attempted to take on a legal issue like this , I would hate for someone to catch wind and give me issues .. wow im tired sry for ranting yes i wanna go lol


----------



## inflight

If I can get away from work then I will come too.


----------



## Julio

i wanna try and make it, hopefully i will be able to get away from work for the day.


----------



## Roadrunner

Kewl, Anyone else? Anyone here from Stacey and Tony?


----------



## reggorf

One or both of us should be able to make it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not sure if I can make it that weekend, but will be in the area so if something changes on my Saturday schedule I'll come by.


----------



## bently23

hey guys im new here i live in horseheads ny and this seemed like the place to post im looking to get my first frogs soon and was wondering what the locals had! thanks alot
dustin


----------



## gary1218

bently23 said:


> hey guys im new here i live in horseheads ny and this seemed like the place to post im looking to get my first frogs soon and was wondering what the locals had! thanks alot
> dustin


Hey Dustin,

I'm in Medina, NY. I have mostly imitators - standard imis, tarapoto imis, varadero imis.


----------



## inflight

I'm in Big Flats, just 5 minutes from Horseheads! I keep tarapoto, varadero, lamasi, leucs, azureus, cobalts, variabilis, and bastimentos.
I have a breeding trio of orange lamasi available for sale, also City Zoo just got some mantellas today and they are beautiful!


----------



## catman25

im in syracuse / auburn area . i have azureus froglets avail . 
i keep azureuus , leucs,imis,cobalts , bastis , auratus ,


----------



## sports_doc

I am planning a get together at my place in Aug. Likely one of the last 2 weekends....for those in driving distance.

Eventually I'd love to make it out to Aaron's and to Oz's place at some point as well.

Shawn


----------



## bently23

wow! thanks for all the quick replies guys, i didnt realize there were so many people interested in this hobby that live so close, most of will have pm s from me but i will be out of town for this weekend so if you write me back i probably wont get back to you till monday


----------



## Roadrunner

Could I get a head count for next weekend?


----------



## rozdaboff

I'm a maybe - depending on our vehicle situation by then.

Oz


----------



## Julio

same here, wont' really know til it gets closer, the next few weeks are crazy at work for me.


----------



## catman25

Unfort my gf work this wkend . She works
everyother wknd . If this somehow changes
to the next wknd im a go


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I can't make it this Saturday.


----------



## inflight

I was hoping to make it up there, but I cannot get the day off.


----------



## Roadrunner

Anyone hear from Stacy and Tony? Gary?


----------



## gary1218

Gary's still here 

But, weekends in general are bad for me now through the summer months. I always have some kind of "dog thing" going on.

I do have a BUNCH of nice shipping boxes I've been saving up. If anybody going to the meeting can use them let me know and I'll get them dropped off to Aaron's. They are about a 1' cubic box with a 1 1/2" foam insulation cooler inside the box.


----------



## Roadrunner

Hi Gary,
I don`t think anyone is going to show. I think I`m going to the Allentown Art Festival instead. So far no one has said their coming including the person I was doing the trade w/. Oh well. Have a good weekend all.
Aaron


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks for trying Aaron, hopefully there will be another opportunity later in the summer. Just too crazy this weekend for me.


----------



## catman25

i def interested AS WELL but ofcourse the gf had to get a job where she has to work every other wknd ...


----------



## reggorf

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/55804-ohio-meeting.html


Check this out and post if you think you can make it.


----------



## sports_doc

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...nd-frog-group-bbq-meeting-8-21-10-8-22-a.html

Aug 22nd.

I'd love for the GNYADS to make it if they can....

[not to be confused with GONADS....which is a totally different hobby group for sure]


----------



## sports_doc

Frog trades and sales welcomed at the BBQ. NP


----------



## sports_doc

What the heck email list serve do you guys use??
I couldnt locate it on topica.com

S


----------



## Corpus Callosum

[email protected]

I think it's [email protected] to join.


----------



## sports_doc

Is the list getting any email I send Mike?

I did subscribe, but also cant find your list on the topica web site...

S


----------



## sports_doc

Corpus Callosum said:


> I think it's [email protected] to join.


Doesnt work.

Suggestions?


----------



## sports_doc

Since I cant seem to get the GNYADS email list to work:

I will have these animals for NEG cash/carry pricing on Sunday's BBQ at my place in NH. Have to make space ;-) for new projects in the works....

2 Isla Colon juvis, maybe a 3rd in the parent tank.
3 yellow bassleri froglets. Wee ones but much less then the 135$ pricetag elsewhere ;-)
4 cobalt tincs, that I took in trade and will sell cheap.
3 Mark Pepper FG Yellow vents
1 Adult proven Uakarii that I lost the mate. I think male, but Im not 100% sure.
1 standard lamasi juvi
1 veradero imi juvi
1 yurimaguensis imi juvi
12 Matecho tinctorius, all with solid yellow backs
8 Orange lamasi adults, 8 orange lamasi juvis
4 Northern variabilis
1 Azureus froglet from fine spot parents
3.1 group of Adult finespot Azureus, proven [nearly 100% of the fine spots are males, so the rare female is included]
3 Borja Ridge vents
3 Yellow belly pumilio juvis
1pr of Giant Orange tincs. 
1.2 trio of proven Chocolate leucs


----------

